# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Uro-onkologischer Jahresauftakt Sachsen-Anhalt 2016

## Harald_1933

Professor Dr. med. Martin Schostak hat mich über das Interdisziplinäre Symposium 2016 informiert, das am Freitag, 15. und Samstag 16. Januar 2016 wieder in Magdeburg stattfindet. Das Symposium läuft unter dem Titel*

                                                                                                        "Kontroversen in der Uro-Onkologie"
*
Ausführliche Informationen sind -* hier* - und -* hier* - einzusehen.

Die Online-Anmeldung wird in den nächsten Tagen scharf geschaltet. Eine begrenzte BPS-Mitglieder-Zahl könnte gerne wieder teilnehmen, wie mir Prof. Schostak mitteilte. Bei der Gelegenheit hat er auch sein Bedauern zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass er wegen Zeitmangels sich in den letzten Monaten nicht mehr dem Forum hat widmen können. Er schreibt wörtlich "Ich habe im Moment derart viel zu tun, dass ich mich leider kaum bei Euch blicken lassen kann." 

*"Nichts kann den Menschen mehr stärken als das Vertrauen, das man ihm entgegenbringt"*
(Adolf von Harnack)

Gruß Harald

----------


## M Schostak

Nun steht das Magdeburger Symposium unmittelbar bevor. Diesmal reden 16 Lehrstuhlinhaber und sonstige, sehr honorige Redner.
Im November habe ich übrigens den "OttoAward" für die besten wissenschaftliche Veranstaltungen der Region Magdeburg in der Kategorie bis 250 Personen der Jahre 2013-2015 erhalten. Ich bin schon stolz, dass es mir gelungen ist, die Leibniz-Gesellschaft, das Fraunhofer-Institut u.a. auszustechen. Das Konzept geht auf.

Den größten Teil der Vorträge der "Contrahenden" aus den Pro- und Contra-Diskussionen habe ich schon gesehen - es wird sehr spannend.
Gestern habe ich mich nochmal mit dem besonderen Gastredner, Herrn Prof. Gigerenzer unterhalten. Der Chef des Max-Planck-Instituts und Autor des Buchs "Risiko" ist eine beeindruckende Lichtgestalt. Er wird über medizinische Statistik und was wir damit anstellen reden.

Ich freue mich auch sehr, dass LowRoad diesmal die BPS-Berichterstattung übernimmt. Herzlichen Dank dafür im Voraus

Wie LowRoad gerade meinte: [demächst hier in diesem Kino…  :L&auml;cheln: ]

herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Herr Professor Schostak,

es ist ja kein Geheimnis, dass Sie mich für das in der nächsten Woche beginnende Symposium wieder nach Magdeburg eingeladen hatten, um wieder darüber berichten zu können. Es ist den Insidern bekannt, dass ich leider seit dem Baby-Alter nur auf einem Ohr hörfähig bin und das nur mit knapp 60 %. Trotz des von mir verwendeten Hörgerätes hatte ich besonders  bei der letzten Podiumsdiskussion schon massive Probleme, alle gesprochenen Wörter zu verstehen, so dass mein Stenogramm Lücken aufwies. Daher hatte ich mich nun entschlossen, das Symposium dieses Jahr nicht wieder selbst vor Ort zu erleben.

Umso mehr freue ich mich, dass Andi (LowRoad) nach einem längeren Telefonat seine Bereitschaft erklärt hatte, nach Magdeburg anzureisen, um von diesem wahrlich spannenden Symposium zu berichten.

@LowRoad

Auch an dieser Stelle, lieber Andi, möchte ich mich für Deine Zusage bedanken. Der von Dir damals aus der englischen Sprache übersetzte Vortrag von Professor Dr. med Frederik Wenz beim Düsseldorfer Urologentag hatte mich einmal mehr von Deinen Fähigkeiten überzeugt.

Ich erwarte deshalb mit großem Interesse Deine detaillierten Einzelberichte zu den diversen Vorträgen und vor allem von der Diskussionsrunde. Ich hoffe, dass Du Deine Bergwanderungen in Übersee unversehrt überstanden hast. Ich wünsche Dir eine gute Anfahrt nach Magdeburg.

*"Es ist besser, zu genießen und zu bereuen, als zu bereuen, dass man nicht genossen hat"*
(Giovanni Boccaccio)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Mein Dank an Prof. Schostak und natürlich auch an Harald für die Einladung nach Magdeburg, um im Forum darüber berichten zu dürfen. Ergänzt vielleicht durch ein paar eigene Kommentare, wenn es mir der Sache dienlich erscheint.

Dieses Symposium hat nun nicht nur Prostatakrebs auf der Agenda, sondern kümmert sich um andere Uro-Onkolgischen Erkrankungen wie beispielsweise dem Blasen-, Nieren oder Hodenkrebs. Für uns Prostatakrebspatienten sind folgende Themen interessant:

*1. Salvage-Lymphknotentherapie beim Prostatakarzinom*
Nach erfolgloser Operation und Salvage Strahlentherapie bzw. nach erfolgloser primärer Strahlentherapie stehen die Patienten immer vor der Frage: Was nun? Wurde früher diese Situation immer als systemisch angesehen, ist man heute, dank moderner Bildgebung (PET-Scans) offener für lokale Therapieformen wenn es behandelbare Situationen gibt. Bei alleinigem Lymphknotenbefall konkurrieren hier operative mit strahlentherapeutischen Verfahren. Was besser geeignet wäre wird in dieser Diskussion versucht zu ergründen.

*2. Das mCRPC interaktiv  1. Patient, 3 Optionen, welche Sequenz?*
In diesem weit fortgeschrittenen Stadium liegt nun die eigentliche Kür der Uro-Onkologie, denn hier gibt es kaum noch allgemein wirksame Standardverfahren. So will man in Magdeburg darüber diskutieren:

Kastrationsresistent, was nun?Symptomatik = Progress?Lebensqualität oder Tumorkontrolle? 

*3. Prostatakarzinom  Bildgebung*
Eine für die Chronologie der Krankheit eher vor dem Punkt 2 angesiedelte Fragestellung, denn hier konkurrieren unterschiedlich aufwändige und teure Verfahren wie:

Der Multiparametrische UltraschallmpMRT (PI-RADS 2.0)PSMA-PET/CT und PSMA-PET/MRT 

*4. Chancen und Pitfalls der medizinischen Statistik*
Ein, wie ich hoffe, ganz besonderer Vortrag für Evidenzfans, zu denen ich mich zähle, der aber nicht direkt dem Prostatakarzinom zuzuordnen ist.

Natürlich darf man sich von so einem Symposium nicht grundlegend neue Erkenntnisse versprechen, ist es doch eher dafür gedacht die lokale Urologenschaft zu updaten (18 CME Punkte!). Da hier leitliniengerechte Verfahren diskutiert werden bleiben natürlich neue Erkenntnisse, wie sie 2015 in den Fokus getreten sind noch unerwähnt, als da wären:


AR-V7 DiagnostikPARP Inhibitors bei BRCAnessLiquid-Biopsy (CTC based treatment form CRPC)Zometa® + Celebrex® active in high-risk PCA? (STAMPEDE data)Biomarkers for AS validation 

Meine Frau wird mich diesmal nach Magdeburg begleiten, und im Anschluss werde ich versuchen zu berichten.

*@Harald,*
nachdem ich Vorgestern noch in der Karibik geschwommen bin habe ich mich heute erst mal auf vereisten Straßen mit dem Rad langgequält, was definitiv keine meiner besten Ideen war, und leider auch nicht völlig ohne Blessuren ablief  Aua:

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

ein gelungener Einstand in diesen Thread trotz der sichtbaren Blessuren. 

Pulvis et umbra sumus. Niemand ist so wild, als dass er nicht gezähmt werden könnte. Mische ein bisschen Torheit in dein ernsthaftes Tun und Trachten!

Oder: Pulvis et Umbra sumus (deutsch: "Staub und Schatten sind wir.") ... Bedeutung: Obwohl manche selber bis zum Hals im Dreck stecken, können sie immer noch ...

Horaz kommt in diesem Forum schon gelegentlich mal zu Wort, und auch ich bin ein begeisterter Anhänger seiner vielen Aussagen. -* Hier* - eine Auswahl.

*"Achtet des einzigen, das Ihr habt: Diese Stunde, die jetzt ist. Als ob Ihr Macht hättet über den morgigen Tag! Wir ruinieren unser Leben, weil wir das Leben immer wieder aufschieben"*
(Epikur von Samos)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Zu diesem von den Professoren Schostak, Gademann und Rebmann *veranstalteten Symposium* war ich als Vertreter von Harald als Berichterstatter für das BPS-Forum eingeladen. Natürlich ist es eine Ehre, für diese Aufgabe als würdig gehalten zu werden, wofür ich mich, wie alle anderen Redner auch, erstmal herzlich bedanken möchte. Das Symposium begann am Freitag Mittag und endete am Samstag Mittag, war also recht gut in den Tagesablauf einzubauen.

Die einzelnen Themen wurden, wie schon im Flyer angedeutet, kontrovers besprochen. Dazu gab es zwei bis drei Vorträge mit unterschiedlicher Ausrichtung, und daran anschließend einen sogenannten _"Schiedsrichtervortrag"_, der, wie es die Bezeichnung schon andeutet, einen Kompromiss bzw. Konsens herstellen sollte. Leider geschah dies nicht immer zufriedenstellend, wurde oft nur noch eine weitere Sichtweise eingebracht. Interessant ist solch ein Symposium, wenn Studienergebnisse auf gelebte Praxis treffen. Man muss dem Magdeburger Team hier durchaus Anerkennung zollen, haben sie das wirklich gut realisiert  auch erkennbar an der hohen Teilnehmerzahl.

Anders als die Reihenfolge der Vorträge, will ich mit dem Thema der Diskussionsrunde 4: *"Prostatakarzinom  Bildgebung"* entsprechend der Chronologie der Erkrankung beginnen. 



*Der Multiparametrische Ultraschall - Hat der TRUS noch Zukunft?*

PD.Dr.med. Georg Salomon von der Martiniklinik besprach die Möglichkeiten des multiparametrischen Ultraschalls mittels rektaler Sonde. Hat der TRUS noch Zukunft lautete seine provokante Frage. Natürlich wurde diese Frage dann positiv beantwortet, denn der Ultraschall ist eine sehr weit verbreitete und recht kostengünstige Diagnosemöglichkeit, die schnell Ergebnisse liefert. Für den Urologen besteht natürlich auch die Motivation es einzusetzen, da er es selbst durchführen kann. Für andere bildgebende Verfahren muss erst ein entsprechender Facharzt (Radiologe) konsultiert werden, wobei nicht unerheblich Zeit vergehen kann. Möglicherweise können einige Beschränkungen der TRUS Untersuchung durch multiparametrische Ansätze verbessert werden, wobei der Farbdoppler heutzutage als Standarduntersuchung betrachtet wird. Dr. Salomon sieht den Ultraschall als unabdingbares Werkzeug in der Praxis, wobei man jedoch auf Weiterentwicklung dringen und achten muss. 

    Multiparametrisch = Hinzunahme mind. Einer weiteren Modalität
    Ultraschall als urologisches Werkzeug: schnell und in Echtzeit
    Ultraschall ist unzureichend in der Genauigkeit
    Additive Methoden vorhanden (Elastographie, C-TRUS,)
    Datenlage begrenzt

Die Ergänzung durch eine weitere Modalität zum standard Ultraschall erhöht die diagnostische Aussagekraft (Sensitivität) um 13-51%, so fasst Dr. Salomon eine *Studie von Postema und Kollegen* aus dem Jahr 2015 zusammen. 

In PubMed findet Dr. Salomon 176 Reviews über den multiparametrischen Ultraschall, meist Übersichtarbeiten. Es gibt aber eine sehr gute Übersichtsarbeit von Postema aus Amsterdam (s.o.). In dieser wurde sehr sorgfältig nach Originalarbeiten gesucht, die zumindest eine Modalität zum normalen Ultraschall hinzugenommen hatten. Nach Filterung der Daten bleiben ganze 3 Studien übrig, was im Vergleich zum MRT traurig wenig erscheint. 

Eine diesbezügliche Studie stammt dabei von *Marko Brock aus Herne*, die hier beispielhaft vorgestellt wurde. Dabei wurde eine Kontrastmittel verstärkte Elastographie durchgeführt, vielleicht vergleichbar mit der T2- und Diffusionswichtung beim MRT. 100 Patienten wurden vor einer geplanten operativen Entfernung der Prostata entsprechend untersucht, um festzustellen, in wie weit sich hier eine Verbesserung der Sensitivität und Spezifität ergeben könnte. Die normale TRUS Untersuchung hat historisch betrachtet eine Sensitivität von etwa 49% und eine Spezifität von etwa 74%. Vor allem die falsch-positiven Befunde konnte durch den multiparametrischen Ultraschall erheblich gesenkt werden, von 35% auf nur noch 13%!

Eine andere Studie konnte zeigen, dass eine multiparamtrische TRUS Fusionsbiopsie deutlich weniger Stanzen im Vergleich zur klassischen 12-Stanzen Biopsie benötigt, ohne die Detektionsrate zu kompromittieren.

Limitierend schränkt Dr. Salomon aber ein, dass eine wie auch immer geartete TRUS Untersuchung ergänzend zum mpMRT keinen Sinn macht. In der Martiniklinik wird deshalb leitliniengerecht die mpTRUS erst nach Versagend der Random-Biopsie und des mpMRTs eingesetzt.

Sein Fazit wäre, dass man den Ultraschall nicht vernachlässigen darf, es aber an Weiterentwicklung hapert und standardisierte Untersuchungsverfahren erforderlich sind.



*PI-RADS 2.0  mpMRT an der Schwelle zur Primärdiagnostik der Prostata*

Das sich die Bedeutung der Bildgebung vom TRUS zugunsten eines multiparametrischen MRTs verschiebt, daran lies Prof. Fischbach aus Magdeburg keinen Zweifel. Für ihn war der TRUS schon fast im Bereich der Liebhaberei angesiedelt. Ganz anders die aktuellen Leitlinien:



Hier ist der (mp)MRT zur Primärdiagnose nicht zugelassen. Provokativ frage Prof. Fischbach dann, wer dies denn so in die Leitlinien reingeschrieben hat, und auf welcher Grundlage diese Empfehlung beruht? Es wird auf einen Expertenkonsens hingewiesen, wo man sich dann doch fragen würde, wer denn diese Experten wären? Prof. Fischbach hat sich dann mal diese Expertenkommission angeschaut und musste erkennen, dass diese aus lediglich 92 Urologen, aber keinem Radiologen bestand. Weiterhin beziehen sich alle referierten Quellen auf Arbeiten von 2009 und 2010, welche die aktuellen Vorgehensweisen beim mpMRT noch überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt hätten. 

Aktuell werden Prostatatumore nach den internationalen Normen entsprechend der *Prostate Imaging  Reporting and Data System* Vers. 2/2015, kurz PI-RADS® klassifiziert. 

Warum besteht denn überhaupt ein Interesse an MR Untersuchungen, statt dem Ultraschall? Prinzipiell bildet der Ultraschall die Prostata mit relativ schlechtem Kontrastwerten ab. Auch ein CT kann hier kaum Abhilfe schaffen. Ganz anders der Weichteilkontrast beim MR Scanning:



Der exzellente Kontrast des MRTs ermöglicht sehr gut die Anatomie der einzelnen Zonen der Prostata und die daran möglicherweise enthaltenen Tumor zu erkennen. Eine Metaanalyse aus dem Jahr 2012 beschreibt eine mittlere Sensitivität von etwa 76%, was auf den ersten Blick nicht berauschend erscheint. Prof. Fischbach stellte dann die zunächst merkwürdig klingende Frage, ob denn eine höhere Sensitivität überhaupt gewünscht ist? Die Antwort darauf wurde wiederum aus einer Studie (Roethke, 2011) entnommen, die zeigen konnte, dass das MRT gerade signifikante Tumore, also Gleason >=7 sehr gut nachweisen kann. Probleme im Nachweis gibt es eher bei kleinen Läsionen und kleinen Gleasonwerten. Das sind ja dann auch eher die Tumore, die man gar nicht sehen müsste, da sie wahrscheinlich keine Letalität bedeuten. Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass ein mpMRT eine 20% bessere Performance gegenüber einer 12-Stanzen Biopsie bei signifikanten Tumoren, und eine etwa 50% besseren Nicht-Nachweis von insignifikanten Tumoren aufweist.

Worauf stützt sich nun diese multiparametrische MRT?

a)    Anatomische T2 gewichtete Bildgebung
b)    Gewebedichte, diffusionsgewichtete Bildgebung
c)    Durchblutung, Kontrastmittel gestützte dynamische T1 Gewichtung

Darauf aufbauend gibt es ein ganz klares Bewertungsschemata, welches einen PIRADS Score der Wahrscheinlichkeit eines signifikanten Tumorbefundes beschreibt:



Im Gegensatz beispielsweise zum TRUS ist die mpMRT keine _Erlebniswissenschaft_, sondern es ist wirklich alles streng definiert. Die Leitlinienkommission muss sich nun über den Stellenwert der MRT Diagnose als bildgebendes Verfahren bei der Primär- und Rezidivdiagnostik klar werden, eine Anpassung wäre hier dringend erforderlich.




[to be continued]

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

wahrlich eine fast professionell anmutende Demonstration einer gut verständlichen Wiedergabe und zusätzlicher Erläuterung eher komplizierter wissenschaftlichen Abläufe.
Das wäre mir sicher so gut nicht gelungen, und es ist gut so, dass Du nun vom Symposium berichtest. Deine klare Gliederung und Erkenntnisgewinn überzeugt einmal mehr.
Ich freue mich auf die Fortsetzung!!

*"Die beste und sicherste Tarnung ist immer noch die blanke und nackte Wahrheit. Die glaubt niemand!"*
(Max Frisch)

Herzliche Grüße

----------


## LowRoad

*Dem PSMA-PET/CT und PSMA-PET/MRT gehört die Zukunft*

*Prof. Holger Amthauer aus Magdeburg* versuchte den Zuhörern nun den Stand der Dinge beim PET Scanning mit PSMA Liganden näher zu bringen. Wir haben das ja im Forum schon länger als sehr sensitives Verfahren kennen gelernt, so dass ich hier etwas kürzer referieren möchte.

Ausgehend von den Cholinderivaten, die C11 oder F18 markiert wurden, konnten gute Detektionsraten bei hohen PSA Werten, aber nur bedingt brauchbare Detektionsraten von40-60% bei PSA Werten unter 3ng/ml beobachtet werden. Auch war die Sensitivität in der Primärdiagnostik eher eingeschränkt.

Die Fortentwicklung dieses Ansatzes ist ein synthetischer PSMA Ligand, der sowohl zur Bildgebung durch Markierung, meist mit Ga68, aber auch zur Therapie mit beispielsweise Lu177 verwendet werden kann.

Ein Vergleich der Detektionsraten in der Rezidivdiagnostik mittels Cholin- oder PSMA-PET/CTs in Abhängigkeit des PSA Wertes stellt sich das folgendermaßen dar:

PSA Level
    18F-Cholin
    68Ga-PSMA

<0.5ng/ml
12.5%
50%

0.52.0ng/ml
36%
71%

>2ng/ml
63%
88%



Bei 24 von 38 Patienten führte das Ergebnis der PSMA PET Bildgebung zu einer signifikanten Änderung der Therapie, was ja für die Diagnostik immer eine Voraussetzung sein sollte. 

Ein Beispiel sei hier dargestellt, nämlich ein Patient in Rezidivdiagnostik nach RPE, bei dem nicht nur ein lokaler Lymphknotenbefall, sondern leider auch ein weit entfernter Lymphknoten gefunden wurde, was mit einer schlechten Prognose assoziiert ist:



Bringt ein PSMA-PET/MRT Vorteile gegenüber einem PSMA-PET/CT? Diese Frage verneint Prof. Amthauer. Aktuelle, allerdings retrospektive Studien konnten keinen direkten Unterschied in der Rezidivdiagnostik finden.

Im Verlauf des Vortrages wurde noch auf die therapeutischen Möglichkeiten einer 177Lu-labelled PSMA Therapie eingegangen, so wie wir sie beispielsweise durch *MalteR*, der dies in Bad Berka durchführen ließ, schon kennen gelernt hatten.



Das Behandlungskonzept hat, bedingt durch die Nebenwirkungen, aber eine limitierte Anwendbarkeit, weshalb man das beste Timing noch nicht kennt. Momentan tendiert man eher zu Anwendung in späten Stadien, zumindest erst bei Kastrationsresistenz.


Könnte das PSMA-PET auch sinnvoll in der Primärdiagnostik eingesetzt werden, das war zum Abschluss dann noch die Frage von Prof. Amthauer. Im Vortrag von Prof. Fischbach (s.o.) wurde gezeigt, dass eine mpMRT Diagnostik in der Primärtherapie aggressive Tumore mit etwa 80% Sensitivität und 95% Spezifität nachgewiesen werden können, weit besser als jede Biopsie es schafft. Trotzdem bleiben eben noch unklare Befunde übrig, die dann gegebenenfalls ein Fall für den PSMA-PET Scan wären. Natürlich könnte man diese beiden Verfahren auch UpFront mittels eines PET/MRTs kombinieren, was aber sicher an prohibitiven Kosten scheitern würde.

Hier ein Beispiel eines Patienten, bei dem der Befund hinsichtlich der Mono- bzw. Multifokalität auch durch ein mpMRT nicht eindeutig aufzuklären war. Das PSMA-PET brachte dann als Ergebnis, dass es sich hier nur um eine einzelne maligne Tumormanifestation in der Prostata handelt, was möglicherweise auch Einfluss auf das Therapiekonzept hat:



Beschränkt man diese Diagnostik, auch aus Kostengründen, auf Fälle, bei denen eine lymphogene Metastasierung wahrscheinlich erscheint, so zeigt eine Studie von Maurer und Kollegen (J Urol 2015), dass eine PSMA-PET/CT über eine Sensitivität und Spezifität von knapp 70% bzw. 99% verfügt. Der heute routinemäßig durchgeführte CT Scan nur etwa 30% Sensitivität und 90% Spezifität bietet. Kombiniert man nun die PSMA-PET mit einem mpMRT, dann steigert sich die Sensitivität nochmals leicht auf etwa 73%.

Wo ist also das Problem, frage Prof. Amthauer? Das war natürlich eher rhetorisch gemeint, denn wir wissen alle, dass das Problem bei der Vergütung, bzw. der nicht vorhandenen Erstattungsfähigkeit dieser Diagnostik liegt. Solange die Leitlinien das nicht abbilden, wird es auch leider dabei bleiben, weshalb sein Wunsch auf der Abschlussfolie folgendes zeigte:

----------


## W.Rellok

Danke, lieber Andi für den excellenten Bericht. 

Und Dank an Prof. Dr. Schostak, dass er das Forum im Vorfeld so eingebunden hat.

Die Forderung nach Revision der Leitlinie: wie hat das Fachpublikum reagiert?

Winfried

----------


## skipper

Lieber LOWROAD,
herzlichen Dank für deine überaus professionelle Aufbereitung des interessanten Stoffes. Das Forum (wir alle) kann froh sein so kompetente und engagierte Mitstreiter in den Reihen zu haben.
Dein Schatten ist ziemlich groß !
Gruß Skipper

----------


## M Schostak

> Die Forderung nach Revision der Leitlinie: wie hat das Fachpublikum reagiert?


Mein allerherzlichster Dank geht an LowRoad! Seine enorme Fachkenntnis hat mich in den letzten Jahren glauben lassen, er sei Hämatoonkologe....
Die zwei Journalisten, die das Symposium verfolgt haben, verfassen gerade unterschiedliche (Teil-)Zusammenfassungen des Kongresses, auf die ich hinweisen werde, wenn es soweit ist.

Zum MRT:
Zuletzt bearbeitet wurde der Text zum MRT in den Leitlinien 2009, das ist jetzt also 7 Jahre her. In der Zwischenzeit hat sich die MRT revolutionsartig entwickelt. Ich bin in dieser Zeit auch vom Saulus zum Paulus geworden. Neulich habe ich einen alten Brief von mir von 2011 gefunden, in welchem ich das MRT noch massiv ablehnte; im Moment schicke ich jeden hin (in Anbetracht der Bildqualität und klarer PIRADS-Aussage, die mir Prof. Fischbach liefert, ist das auch kein Wunder...)

Das Thema MRT wird einer der Punkte, die im nächsten Update der Leitlinien geändert werden. 
Wir haben außerdem dafür gesorgt, dass nunmehr extrem ausgewiesene MRT-Hochkaräter in die Leitlinienkommission kommen (z.B. Prof. Schlemmer von der Radiologie des DKFZ).
Ich gehe davon aus, dass mindestens so ein Text dabei herauskommt, wie er derzeit in den europäischen Leitlinien steht:
"Es gibt (noch) nicht genügend Evidenz für ein primäres MRT vor der ersten Biopsie" (aber sehr starke Hinweise...).
"Nach einer negativen Biopsie und persistierendem Verdacht sollte eine MRT-gesteuerte (Fusions-)Biopsie durchgeführt werden."

Ich habe kürzlich auf einem anderen Kongress in einem Vortrag über MRT mal extrapoliert, was in Deutschland passieren würde, wenn ein hochqualitatives MRT ubiquitär als Kassenleistung primär verfügbar wäre und nur Fusionsbiopsien statt Standard-TRUS-Biopsien erfolgten. Im Moment werden 200.000 Biopsien pro Jahr gemacht. 
Es ergeben sich 1/4, also 50.000 weniger Biopsien insgesamt (wenn das MRT negativ ist) und  dafür trotzdem ca. 2.000 zusätzlich aufgedeckte relevante Fälle, die von einer Therapie profitieren (also Intermediate und High-Risk-Karzinome). 
Diese Erkenntnis hat meine Saulus-zu-Paulus-Mutation wesentlich beeinflusst ;-)

Das Problem: Mindestens diese 50.000 Biopsien gehen den Niedergelassenen Kollegen verloren.
Das nächste Problem: Die Maschinen zur Fusionsbiopsie sind sehr teuer und stehen deshalb wahrscheinlich nie flächendeckend in den Praxen, d.h. die Biospien insgesamt werden sich in die Kliniken verlagern, die so eine Maschine haben (wie z.B. wir ;-). Dadurch wird der Anteil der "verlorenen" Biopsien bei den Niedergelassenen noch wesentlich größer. 
Aus diesen Gründen wird von dort wenig Unterstützung kommen.....aber in der Leitlinienkommission sitzen nur sehr wenige Niedergelassene und hoffe hoffe sehr, dass wir uns durchsetzen.

herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## Georg_

> Das Problem: Mindestens diese 50.000 Biopsien gehen den Niedergelassenen Kollegen verloren.


Aber den Patienten gehen 50.000 mal die Nebenwirkungen einer Biopsie verloren.

Als Patient glaubt man dass die Leitlinie das Ziel verfolgt bundesweit für eine möglichst optimale Behandlung der Prostatapatienten zu sorgen. Da sollte die Verteilung der Marktanteile an der Behandlung von Prostatapatienten zurückstehen.

----------


## Rastaman

Leitlinie das Ziel  für eine möglichst optimale Behandlung zu sorgen.
Ja, unter anderem.

Bei dem "Problem 50.000 den Patienten ersparte Biopsien+Nebenwirkungen = 50.000 den Urologen entgangene Eingriffe (vulgo: Geld) sollten wohl keine gleichwertigen Güter benannt, sondern auf den zu erwartenden Verteilungskampf hingewiesen werden. Und den gibt es. Immer.

Da sollte die Verteilung der Marktanteile  zurückstehen.
Ja, in der idealen Welt sollte es viele hässliche Dinge nicht geben, in der realen Welt darf man sich diese Verteilungskämpfe durchaus basarhaft vorstellen, auch wenn es allen immer um die "bestmögliche Versorgung geht Oder die Nähe zum Kunden

Ärzte sind auch nur Menschen, es geht um ein Heidengeld, und Besitzstandswahrung gibt es nicht nur bei Spartengewerkschaften und griechischen Reedern...

----------


## LowRoad

Liebe Leser, Freunde und Weggefährten,
vielen Dank für eure netten Kommentare!

Leider hatte ich vergessen am Ende des letzten Beitrages den Hinweis _"to be continued"_ anzufügen. Es geht also noch weiter mit der Berichterstattung über die Bildgebung. In Kürze die Zusammenfassung des Schiedsrichtervortrages und der Diskussion.

Winfried,
ich denke Prof. Schostak hat deine Frage zur Zufriedenheit beantwortet, so dass ich hier nicht weiter einsteigen möchte.

Was mir noch besonders am Herzen liegt, wäre, dass wir uns alle mit Weltanschaulichem und Gesellschaftskritik hier im Bericht über das Magdeburger Symposium etwas zurückhalten. Die übergroße Mehrheit der im Medizinbetrieb arbeitenden macht einen guten Job, auch wenn sie letztendlich alle Menschen sind  *so wie wir!*

----------


## Rastaman

Ich halte die Frage was wann warum in die Leitlinien aufgenommen wird, und was eben nicht, für grundsätzlich diskussionswürdig. 

Trotzdem stimme ich  LowRoad zu. In diesem Kontext war mein launiger Beitrag #13 unnötig. Er kann gern gelöscht werden, und dieser hier dann auch.

----------


## Wolfjanz

Vielen Dank, Andi, für Deinen unermüdlichen Einsatz hier im Forum!

Deinem Zitat:
"...Was  mir noch besonders am Herzen liegt, wäre, dass wir uns alle mit  Weltanschaulichem und Gesellschaftskritik hier im Bericht über das  Magdeburger Symposium etwas zurückhalten. Die übergroße Mehrheit der im  Medizinbetrieb arbeitenden macht einen guten Job, auch wenn sie  letztendlich alle Menschen sind  *so wie wir! 
*...
"                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                
ist nichts hinzuzufügen!

Gruss 
WJ

----------


## LowRoad

*Schiedsrichter-Vortrag  wie entscheide ich in der Praxis*

*Prof. Hadaschik* vom Uniklinikum Heidelberg hatte nun die Aufgabe aus den Kurzvorträgen ein Kochrezept für die Praxis abzuleiten. Er gestand schon zu Beginn seiner Präsentation, dass er da durch den relativ hohen Stellenwert der Bildgebung in Heidelberg zu Gunsten neuerer Verfahren tendiert, obwohl die Leitlinien ihm das eigentlich nicht gestatten. *Zitat:* _"An die Leitlinien fühle ich mich absolut nicht gebunden, weil unsere Leitlinien einfach eine Katastrophe sind, was die Literatur_ _[in Bezug auf die Bildgebung]__ angeht"_. Er, und viele andere Anwesende hoffen, dass sich das mittelfristig ändern wird, denn _"aktuell sind die Leitlinien für die Bildgebung nicht zu gebrauchen"_. Mutige Worte, wie mir scheint.

Zuerst wurde die MRT Bildgebung für die Primär- bzw. Sekundärdiagnostik besprochen. Bei der Rezidivdiagnostik ist der Fall einfacher, da leitliniengerecht. Aber gerade bei der Primärdiagnostik ergeben sich erhebliche Vorteile gegenüber einer reinen 12-Stanzen TRUS gesteuerten Biopsie. Dazu stellte er dann eine aktuelle Studie mit 1003 Patienten vor, welche eine Auffälligkeit im mpMRT hatten. Sie bekamen prospektiv entweder eine 12-Stanzen Standardbiopsie, oder eine MRT gesteuerte Fusionsbiopsie. Die Detektionsrate beider Verfahren war in etwa gleich - 461 vs. 469 Tumore. Die Ergebnisse der MRT gesteuerten Biopsie enthielten aber 30% mehr Hochrisiko- und 17% weniger Niedrigrisikotumore im Vergleich zur 12-Stanzen Sättigungsbiopsie. Das Risiko für ein postoperatives Upstaging wäre damit deutlich reduziert! Was, meiner Meinung nach ja besonders bei angedachter Strahlentherapie wichtig wäre.

Vollständig zufrieden darf man trotzdem nicht sein, denn die mpMRT erzielt mit einem Negative-Predictive-Value von etwa 70% eben auch nur eine 70% sichere Aussage darüber, dass sich kein signifikanter Tumor in der Prostata befindet, wenn das mpMRT keinen solchen anzeigt. Die 12-Stanzen Standardbiopsie schafft es dabei jedoch nur auf 53%. Kombiniert man beide Verfahren steigt der Negative-Predictive-Value nochmals leicht auf 73% - kaum eine Verbesserung gegenüber einer alleinigen mpMRT! Prof. Hadaschik bekannte sich dann dazu in seiner Praxis keine 12-Stanzen Standardbiopsie mehr durchzuführen, sondern nur noch MRT geführte Biopsien, allerdings nur, wenn Bedarf besteht. Das ist aber sicher noch eine Minderheitsmeinung. 

In der anschließenden Diskussionsrunde wurde dann gefragt, wer der anwesenden Urologen denn bei sich selbst einem mpMRT Ergebnis als alleinige Diagnosemethode, also OHNE Biopsie, bei auffälligen PSA Werten trauen würde? Wenige konnten sich damit anfreunden, Prof. Schostak war mit dabei! Die große Mehrheit traute sich keine eigene Meinung zu. Ich denke mal, dass dies doch ein großartiger Ansatz für die Früherkennung wäre, und die Akzeptanz deutlich erhöhen könnte.

Müssten sich alle Urologen denn jetzt ein MRT und/oder in neues Ultraschallgerät für die Fusionsbiopsie anschaffen um ein derartiges Vorgehen bei ihren Patienten durchführen zu können? Prof. Hadaschik verneinte dies, und empfahl pragmatisch eine sogenannte _'kognitive'_ Fusionsbiopsie, also durch intensive Kommunikation mit dem Radiologen gezielt das benannte Gebiet in der Prostata angehen. Eine randomisierte Studie mit 1140 Patienten konnte zeigen dass diese _'kognitive'_ Fusionsbiopsie praktisch doppelt so viele signifikante Tumore gegenüber einer reinen 14-Stanzen Sättigungsbiopsie (410 vs. 210) finden konnte. Auch war die Wahrscheinlichkeit einen signifikanten Tumor zu übersehen mit 9 von 570 sehr gering. Damit verbunden wieder ein niedriges Upstaging Risiko!

Sollte das mpMRT keine Auffälligkeiten zeigen, der PSA Wert aber stark verdächtig bleiben, erst dann präferiert Prof. Hadaschik eine 14-Stanzen transperineale Sättigungsbiopsie (transperineal template-saturation prostate biopsy).



Er merke aber auch noch an, dass es natürlich auch Männer gibt, die mit dem Nichtfinden eines Niedrigrisikotumors bei auffälligen PSA Werten unglücklich sind, die das definitive Vorhandensein eines Gleason-6 Tumors beruhigt. Für diese Männer wäre der vorgeschaltete Einsatz eines mpMRTs von fraglichem Nutzen. Das müsste unbedingt vor dem Prozedere mit den Patienten besprochen werden!

Eine aktuelle spannende Studie aus Schweden hat den Stellenwert der MRTs im Screening untersucht. Hatten die Männer einen auffälligen PSA Wert von zumindest 3ng/ml, wurden sie entweder systematisch (12-Stanzen) biopsiert, oder nach einer vorgeschalteten abgespeckten MRT Untersuchung (T2W & DWI) gegebenenfalls gezielt biopsiert. Die Anzahl der zu biopsierenden Patienten um einen Tumor zu finden konnte dabei um 50% reduziert werden - von 4:1 auf 2:1. Allerdings deckt die Einsparung von Biopsien noch nicht die Kosten, die durch die generelle MRT Untersuchung entstehen würden, was ein noch offenes Problem darstellt.




Prof. Hadaschik kam dann noch auf den Stellenwert der PSMA-PET zu sprechen. Uns ist das alles vertraut, aber den Urologen vor Ort muss es leider immer noch deutlich vor Augen geführt werden, dass die Untersuchung Einfluss auf die Therapie haben könnte. Hier ein Beispiel aus dem Vortrag, Vergleich Cholin- vs. PSMA-PET:



Das Cholin-PET hätte den Verdacht auf eine oligometastatische Erkrankung nahe gelegt, und ein entsprechender Therapieansatz wäre möglicherweise ins Leere gelaufen, denn, wie es das PSMA-PET zeigt, liegt hier eher eine systemische Ausbreitung, zumindest eine recht weitreichende lymphogene Metastasierung vor.

Findet das PSMA-PET beispielsweise aber auch nur einen einzelnen Lymphknoten, dann sollte man nicht zwingend davon ausgehen, dass es da nicht noch mehr gibt, denn die Sensitivität ist beim PSMA-PET auch nur etwa 75%ig. Prof. Hadaschik stelle dann einen Patienten vor, bei dem nach positivem PSMA-PET (ein leuchtender Knoten) eine großräumige Lymphadenektomie im Bereich dieses Knotens durchgeführt wurde. Dabei wurden 4 von 26 entnommenen Knoten als pathologisch positiv bewertet! Wie ich meine, auch ein Hinweis, dass in diesen Settings eigentlich immer auch eine konsolidierende Strahlentherapie anzudenken wäre.

Wie entscheide ich mich in der Praxis:




[to be continued]

----------


## LowRoad

*Diskussion:*

Nun wurden die 4 Vortragenden auf das Podium gebeten, um sich den Fragen aus dem Zuhörerkreis zu stellen. Zu Beginn hielt Prof. Schostak noch ein Statement bezüglich dem Wert der mpMRT Bildgebung in den Leitlinien, entsprechend dem, was er hier weiter oben selbst geschrieben hat. Ich erwähne es deshalb hier nicht nochmals, obwohl es schon von entscheidender Wichtigkeit ist.

*Frage:* 
Wie können wir Urologen dafür sorgen, dass der richtige Preis dafür gefunden, und dann auch von der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung bezahlt wird?

*Antwort:*
Die Radiologen machen sich natürlich auch Gedanken, wie das mpMRT immer weiter optimiert werden könnte. So hat man die *spektroskopische Untersuchung* schon länger aufgegeben. Momentan stellt man sich die Frage, ob die *Kontrastmittel verstärkte Bildgebung* (DCE) eventuell auch eingespart werden könnte. Man hätte dann mit T2- und Diffusionsgewichteter MRT Diagnostik zwei Verfahren, die etwa jeweils 10 Minuten Zeit benötigen würden, und auch ohne Endorektalspule bei heute üblichen höheren Feldstärken auskämen.

Würden bei der Ultraschall Diagnostik kontrastverstärkende Antikörper eingesetzt, wären damit auch nicht unerhebliche Zusatzkosten, man sprach von 300, verbunden.

Prof. Fischbach wollte dann auch nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass nicht die Entdeckung auch wirklich jeden Tumors das Ziel sein muss, sondern man sich doch eigentlich auf die behandlungsbedürftigen Tumore konzentrieren sollte, die insignifikanten Tumore einfach unentdeckt lassen sollte. Genau hier sah er den eigentlichen Vorteil der mpMRT Bildgebung.

*Frage*
Momentan gäbe es, neben der Abrechnungsproblematik, gar nicht genügend ausgebildete Radiologen, die so ein Prostata mpMRT durchführen könnten. Wie viel Erfahrung braucht man eigentlich um die Bilder sicher beurteilen zu können?

*Antwort*
Darauf wurde geantwortet, dass die PIRADS ja schon ein standardisiertes Verfahren wären, aber man könne keinesfalls sagen, dass man das nach vielleicht 100 Untersuchungen drauf hat. Hier müsste eine entsprechende Zertifizierung nachgeschoben werden. Prof. Fischbach warf dann noch ein, dass die MRT Diagnostik der Prostata mit das einfachste wäre, was ein Radiologe machen kann. Zitat: Ich finde, das ist zu schaffen!

Prof. Schostak merke dann nochmals an, dass das mpMRT 30% mehr Hochrisikopatienten finden würde, und das wäre doch wohl ein großer Vorteil, bei allen Restriktionen die es momentan noch gäbe.

*Frage*
Was mache ich, was will ich, wo führt das hin
Wie soll man denn die Zeit, die man mit dem Patienten verbringen muss, um das alles genau zu erklären realisieren? Erforderlich wäre doch zumindest 30 bis 45 Minuten vor so einer Diagnostik. Das mache doch keiner!?

*Antwort*
Das tägliche Dilemma halt

Vielleicht auch ein Gebiet, wo die organisierte Selbsthilfe aktiv werden könnte!?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Damit endet der erste Teil der Präsentation. Wenn man bedenkt, dass sich das zur Bildgebung Geschriebene innerhalb von gut einer Stunde abgespielt hat, dann kann schon mal die informelle Dichte dieses Symposiums erahnen! Gerade die Auswahl der Vortragenden aus der Praxis, aber mit neuen Ideen gefällt mir. Denn so wie ich fragen sich doch auch etliche Andere _"OK, und wie können wir das jetzt noch besser machen?"_.

Ich habe dem Thema Bildgebung und Früherkennung viel Raum gegeben, denn solange wir metastasierte Patienten nicht in eine dauerhafte Remission bringen können, ist die rechtzeitige Entdeckung eines behandlungsbedürftigen Krebses der entscheidende Faktor!

Die nächste Präsentationsrunde wird die Konzepte zur Salvage Lymphknotentherapie beim Prostatakarzinom zum Inhalt haben. Auch ein wichtiges Thema. Bitte um etwas Geduld, ich brauche mal eine kurze schöpferische Pause.



[to be continued]

----------


## adam 60

Hallo Andy (ich nenn Dich jetzt mal einfach so)
Respekt Super Berichte von Dir ,die würde man als Laie sonst gar nicht so bekommen.
bin ja auch Lympfknotemässig betroffen ,vieleicht gibt es noch mal eine Chance von der Bicalutamidtheraphie weg zu kommen. (Minima de malis )
mach mal die Pause nicht zu lange

gruss

Adam

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Andi,

der Vollständigkeit halber ist festzustellen, dass Du neben Deinen wahrlich imposanten Forumsbeiträgen, deren Erstellung und Einstellung in das Forum meist einen erheblichen Zeitaufwand beanspruchen, noch einen 5 x die Woche mindestens 8-Stunden Dauer in Anspruch nehmenden Beruf hast, also im Gegensatz z.B. zu mir kein Müßiggänger bist. Dein neues Hobby, auch größere Flugzeuge selbst durch die weite Welt fliegen lassen zu können, erfordert neben den praktischen Übungen auch das Sichaneignen von unzähligem theoretischen Wissen zum Flugbetrieb und allen damit verbundenen Rechten. Dir sei also eine Pause mehr als gegönnt. Eine alte indianische Weisheit besagt, dass man von Zeit zu Zeit eine Rast einlegen und warten muss, bis die Seelen uns wieder eingeholt haben. 

*"Sometimes I swear that just for a second time freezes and the world pauses in its tilt. Just for a second. And if you somehow found a way to live in that second, then you would live forever"*
(Lauren Oliver)

Herzliche Grüße

Harald

----------


## Urologe

> Hier ist der (mp)MRT zur Primärdiagnose nicht zugelassen. Provokativ frage Prof. Fischbach dann, wer dies denn so in die Leitlinien reingeschrieben hat, und auf welcher Grundlage diese Empfehlung beruht? Es wird auf einen “Expertenkonsens“ hingewiesen, wo man sich dann doch fragen würde, wer denn diese “Experten“ wären? Prof. Fischbach hat sich dann mal diese Expertenkommission angeschaut und musste erkennen, dass diese aus lediglich 92 Urologen, aber keinem Radiologen bestand. Weiterhin beziehen sich alle referierten Quellen auf Arbeiten von 2009 und 2010, welche die aktuellen Vorgehensweisen beim mpMRT noch überhaupt nicht berücksichtigt hätten. 
> 
> Aktuell werden Prostatatumore nach den internationalen Normen entsprechend der “*Prostate Imaging – Reporting and Data System*“ Vers. 2/2015, kurz PI-RADS® klassifiziert. 
> 
> Warum besteht denn überhaupt ein Interesse an MR Untersuchungen, statt dem Ultraschall? Prinzipiell bildet der Ultraschall die Prostata mit relativ schlechtem Kontrastwerten ab. Auch ein CT kann hier kaum Abhilfe schaffen. Ganz anders der Weichteilkontrast beim MR Scanning:
> 
> Der exzellente Kontrast des MRTs ermöglicht sehr gut die Anatomie der einzelnen Zonen der Prostata und die daran möglicherweise enthaltenen Tumor zu erkennen. Eine Metaanalyse aus dem Jahr 2012 beschreibt eine mittlere Sensitivität von etwa 76%, was auf den ersten Blick nicht berauschend erscheint. Prof. Fischbach stellte dann die zunächst merkwürdig klingende Frage, ob denn eine höhere Sensitivität überhaupt gewünscht ist? Die Antwort darauf wurde wiederum aus einer Studie (Roethke, 2011) entnommen, die zeigen konnte, dass das MRT gerade signifikante Tumore, also Gleason >=7 sehr gut nachweisen kann. Probleme im Nachweis gibt es eher bei kleinen Läsionen und kleinen Gleasonwerten. Das sind ja dann auch eher die Tumore, die man gar nicht sehen müsste, da sie wahrscheinlich keine Letalität bedeuten. Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass ein mpMRT eine 20% bessere Performance gegenüber einer 12-Stanzen Biopsie bei signifikanten Tumoren, und eine etwa 50% besseren Nicht-Nachweis von insignifikanten Tumoren aufweist.
> 
> Worauf stützt sich nun diese multiparametrische MRT?
> ...


Hier muss ich leider ein wenig Wasser in den Wein schütten!!!!

In der Theorie und den Publikationen liest sich das alles wunderbar und auch ich bin von dem Wert der mpMRT überzeugt mit einem GROSSEN ABER ....

Im Rahmen meiner letzten Fortbildung habe ich mit den Verantwortlichen renommierter Kliniken unterhalten, die all diese Verfahren und mehr anbieten:

*Leider ist es in der Realität so, dass über 50% der von extern für z.B: eine Fusionsbiopsie mitgebrachten mpMRT's nicht das Papier/CD/DVD wert waren*
auf die die Ergebnisse gepresst wurden. Die MRT-Untersuchungen und Ergebnisse waren so schlecht, das eine neuerliche Untersuchung vor Ort  erforderlich
wurde!

mpMRT ist ein boomender Markt und alle stürzen sich darauf, aber viele haben weder die entsprechenden Geräte noch das Knowhow für eine korrekte 
PIRADS Beurteilung - objektiv hin oder her, geben das aber natürlich nicht zu oder überschätzen ihre eigenen Fähigkeiten oder machen das gar fahrlässig um Geld zu verdienten. Das kann aber kein Patient zuvor feststellen und wiegt sich in Sicherheit :-(((

----------


## Georg_

Das ist ja ein erschreckendes Ergebnis. Man sollte auch hier eine spezielle Fachkunde/Schulung nachweisen müssen.

----------


## LowRoad

*Liebe Freunde und Weggefährten,*
wie schon weiter oben angedeutet, sind ja die Urologen und die Radiologen keine natürlichen Freunde. Da würde ich mal auf so emotionale und unbelegte Äußerungen nicht allzu viel geben. Das es gute und schlechte Radiologen gibt ist natürlich auch unbestritten. Radiologen machen normalerweise nur sehr wenig Prostata, weshalb die Erfahrung nicht immer im gewünschten Maße vorhanden ist. Ähnlich wie bei der Mammographie wird sich eine Spezialisierung mit entsprechender Zertifizierung bilden müssen, wenn der BEdarf wächst. Bis dahin rate ich allen bei entsprechender mpMRT Indikation ein multidisziplinäres Zentrum mit Hochfeld MRT Geräten neuerer Bauart aufzusuchen.

Das gilt natürlich auch für die Urologen, die auch nicht alle auf Prostatakrebs spezialisiert sind. Was einem da so passieren kann, möchte ich hier *mal kurz wiedergeben*:




> DIAGNOSIS FROM SLOAN KETTERING CHANGED MY HUSBANDS LIFE!!
> 
> from our first doctor who is a urologist ,my husband was given a diagnosis of stage four prostate cancer with met to ileac bone and was put on lupron shot and casodex pills- when I decided to go to memorial Sloan Kettering for another opinion Dr Michael morris decided to send my hubby for an MRI, the conclusion was he was a candidate for robotic surgery which the urtologist didn't even consider! As of today we got back the pathology report which states: benign lymph nodes,clear margins,no involvement of seminal vesicles and cancer was confined to the prostate!!!!!! So it just goes to shown it depends on whose hands you are in to get the right diagnoses! Only go to a repudable doctor and facility!!
> 
> Joyce


"DIAGNOSE VOM SLOAN-KETTERING ÄNDERTE DAS LEBEN MEINES MANNES!!

von unserem ersten Arzt, der ein Urologen ist, bekam mein Mann eine Diagnose Prostatakrebs des Stadiums 4 mit Metastasen im Darmbein und bekam eine Lupron Injektion sowie Casodex Pillen [Kombinierte Testosteronentzugstherapie]. Da entschied ich mich, noch eine Zweitmeinung von Dr. Michael Morris vom Memorial Sloan Kettering zu erlangen. Er beschloss meinen Mann zu einem MRT zu schicken. Das Ergebnis war, das er ein Kandidat für die Roboter-Assistierte-Chirurgie wäre, die der Urologe nicht einmal in Betracht ziehen wollte! Und am heutigen Tag haben wir den pathologischen Bericht bekommen, der besagt: benigne Lymphknoten, klare Ränder, Tumor auf die Prostata begrenzt, keine Beteiligung der Samenbläschen und der Krebs auf die Kapsel beschränkt!!!!!! Also es geht mir hier darum zu zeigen, es kann von den Händen abhängen, in die man sich begibt, um die richtigen Diagnose zu erhalten! Geht nur zu einem seriösen Arzt und Klinik!!"

----------


## Urologe

Mein Kommentar war nur ein Zitat eines renommierten Prof. und aus dem Plenum kam allerseits Zustimmung - nicht meine Aussage.

Aber auch ich sehe täglich große Diskrepanzen zwischen verschiedenen Untersuchungen. Ich habe hier mal ein Beispiel
eines Patienten, der kurz hintereinander an zwei verschiedenen Institutionen eine PSMA-PET bekam, eingefügt.

Institut 1:



Institut 2:

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber FS

Bericht 1 ist ein geradezu unglaublicher Pfusch,
während Bericht 2 sauber aufgebaut ist in
nuklearmedwizinischen Befund, radiologischen Befund
und Schlussfolgerung.

Dass so etwas wie Befund 1 überhaupt möglich ist,
liegt nicht nur daran, dass da eine Praxis mit unqualifiziertem
Personal das schnelle Geld machen will, sondern auch an den
Adressaten, also z. B. Urologen, die einen solchen schäbigen
Bockmist akzeptieren.

Ich sehe schon, dass Innovation in der Diagnostik nicht nur
an der Anschaffung eines teuren Siemens-Biograph liegt, sondern 
eben auch an der Weiterbildung sowohl der Radiologen, als auch 
mancher Urologen. Hier im Forum gibt es wohl einige Patienten, die
das besser könnten.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

*Salvage-Lymphknotentherapie beim Prostatakarzinom*

*Vortrag Pro Chirurgie, Prof. Axel Heidenreich*



Sollte im Rezidivfall eine alleinige Lymphknotenmetastasierung diagnostiziert werden, kann gegebenenfalls auch eine operative Entfernung der suspekten Knoten erfolgen. Prof. Heidenreich sieht dafür gute Gründe, aber in solchen Situationen muss immer auch interdisziplinär mit den Strahlentherapeuten über den besten Weg diskutiert werden.

Zur Ausbreitungsdiagnostik in der Rezidivsituation wird auch bei Prof. Heidenreich das PSMA-PET/CT empfohlen. Er präsentierte eine Studie, die er mit anderen Kollegen durchgeführt hat, um Sensitivitätsvorhersagen entsprechend dem PSA Werten, der PSA Verdopplungszeit und dem Gleason Grad zu erhalten. Dabei hat sich gezeigt, dass ein absoluter PSA Wert von >1ng/ml und eine Verdopplungszeit von <6 Monaten mit einer positiven Diagnostik korreliert. Erstaunlicherweise ist das relativ unabhängig vom Gleason Grad des Primärtumors!

Grundvoraussetzung für jedwede Art der Salvage Chirurgie ist eine oligometastasierte Situation, die nach Hellmann & Weichselbaum von 1995 folgendermaßen charakterisiert ist:

    Oligometastasen stellen ein intermediäres Tumorstadium mit limitierter metastatischer Kapazität dar: lokoregionäre versus systemische Metastasierung.

Eine geringe Tumorlast verbunden mit ausschließlich lokoregionären Metastasen ist mit einer besseren Prognose verbunden, was die Rechtfertigung für die Salvage Metastasentherapie sein könnte. Die Grundvoraussetzung hierfür wäre natürlich, unabhängig von der entsprechenden Diagnostik, die vollständige Entfernung aller Metastasen bei akzeptabler Toxizität! Wenn auch das tumorspezifische Überleben nicht immer verbessert werden könnte, so sollte doch zumindest das symptomfreie Überleben, oder die Zeit bis zur Einleitung systemischer Therapien verlängert werden.

Wo man diese lokoregionalen Lymphknoten vermuten darf wird am besten aus einer Studie von Rigatti ersichtlich, der die Rezidivdiagnostik anhand der 2011 üblichen Cholin-PET/CT Diagnostik durchgeführt hat:




Etwa 2/3 aller operierten Patienten, die nach der Salvage-Operation ein PSA Wert von ≤0.2ng/ml erreichen, dürfen mit einer rezidivfreinen Zeit von etwa 3 Jahren rechnen. Wird ≤0.2ng/ml nicht erreicht, verringert sich dieser Zeitraum natürlich etwas.

Für etwas Unruhe bei den Radiologen hat dann eine Folie von Prof. Heidenreich geführt, wo er die Sensitivität und Spezifität der verfügbaren PET Untersuchungen verglichen hat:



18% falsch positive Befunde bei PSMA-PET/CT, das heißt 18% der positiv dargestellten Lymphknoten wurden nach der operativen Entfernung pathologisch als nicht befallen charakterisiert, und widersprechen der fast 100%igen Spezifität, die uns die Radiologen/Nuklearmediziner immer verkaufen wollen. Ihr Hinweis zu Heidenreichs Daten ist, dass man das seriös nur bestimmen darf, wenn auch nach der Lymphknotenentfernung nochmal ein PSMA-PET/CT durchgeführt wird. Manchmal greift der Chirurg eben auch daneben!? Trotzdem darf festgehalten werden, dass das PSAM-PET/CT deutliche Vorteile gegenüber der Technik mit Cholin Tracern hat.

Was die Sensitivität angeht ist aber unbestritten, dass es bei allen PET Verfahren falsch negative Befunde gibt, was bedeutet, dass nicht alle befallenen Knoten immer sicher bildgebend erkennbar sind. Dazu präsentierte Prof. Heidenreich ein Beispiel wo bei einem bildgebend singulären Knoten, dieser und 8 weitere entfernt wurden. Von den insgesamt 9 Knoten waren pathologisch 4 positiv! 

Es muss deshalb von hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit  weiterer, noch unentdeckter, Lymphknotenmetastasen ausgegangen werden. Die Salvage Lymphadenektomie wird deshalb in den seltensten Fällen kurativ sein. Man gewinnt aber behandlungsfreie Zeit. In Prof. Heidenreichs Studie waren das etwa 9 Monate bis zum PSA Progress und 30 Monate bis zu einer erforderlichen weiteren Therapie. Das die Aussichten für die Patienten mit nur einem pathologischen Befund besser sind, als bei denen mit mehreren Knoten ist verständlich. Wobei der PSA Wert bei Salvage Operation <4ng/ml, keine befallenen Lymphknoten bei der Primärtherapie und maximal 2 befallene Knoten bei der Salvage Lymphadenektomie als wichtigster prognostischer Faktor dienen könnten. Die Komplikationsrate nach solch einer Operation ist mit etwa 10% recht gering, zumindest im Vergleich zur Prostatektomie.

Zum Ende des Vortrages präsentierte Prof. Heidenreich noch einen Einblick, was vielleicht die Zukunft bei der Salvage Lymphadenektomie sein könnte  denn PSMA Tracer können nicht nur die Radiologen/Nuklearmediziner, sondern auch die Chirurgen gut gebrauchen. Als Weiterentwicklung der Technetium Gammakamera wird dabei versucht den Gamma-Strahler mittels PSMA Liganden spezifischer an die befallenen Lymphknoten zu binden.




Das war die Präsentation von Prof. Heidenreich. Selbst er war sich der Grenzen der operativen Verfahren hinsichtlich beispielsweise befallener retroperitonealer Lymphknoten bewusst. Aber es mag auch andere Situationen geben, wo der Operateur passen muss. Ist dies die Chance für den Strahlentherapeuten? Oder könnten beide Verfahren in Kombination, also zuerst die operative Lymphandenektomie mit anschließender konsolidierender Strahlentherapie eine Verbesserung bezüglich der therapeutischen Endpunkte bringen? Oder sollte der Bestrahlung in der Salvage Therapie immer der Vorrang gegeben werden? Im nächsten Teil wird Prof. Wiegel aus Ulm versuchen darzulegen, was die Strahlentherapie in bestimmten Rezidivsituationen zu bieten hat.

[to be continued]

----------


## WernerE

Vielen Dank, Andy,

ich bin gespannt, wie es mit Prof. Wiegel weitergeht.

WernerE

----------


## LowRoad

*Vortrag Pro Strahlentherapie, Prof. Thomas Wiegel, Ulm*



Die Präsentation von Prof. Wiegel war anhand folgender Fragen entlang formuliert:

    ist die RT effektiv bei Prostatakrebs mit Lymphknotenbefall?
    die primäre Strahlentherapie
    die adjuvante Strahlentherapie
    das PET/CT
    die Salvage- Strahlentherapie (+/-ADT)
    aktuelle Technik der Strahlentherapie 

Anders als operative Verfahren in der Onkologie hat die Strahlentherapie immer einen gewissen Rechtfertigungszwang. Entnimmt man einen Tumor operativ ist dieser entfernt, das bedarf keiner weiteren Beweise. Anders bei der Strahlentherapie. Da kreist so ein riesen Arm um einen herum, es summt, brummt und klappert etwas, aber man spürt nichts. Und das soll gleichwertige Ergebnisse zu einer doch recht nebenwirkungsreichen Operation haben? Prof. Wiegel geht vielleicht auch deshalb zuerst einmal darauf ein, was die Strahlentherapie beim Prostatakrebs zu bewirken vermag. In der Primärsituation, aber auch im Falle eines Rezidivs.

*Rusthoven* hat anhand der SEER Datenbank in den USA versucht zu ergründen, ob die Strahlentherapie Wirksamkeit beim klinisch nodal-positivem Prostatakrebs hat. Leider ist aus den SEER Daten nicht erkennbar, welche Dosis angewandt wurde, und ob eine begleitende Hormontherapie (ADT), wie wir sie heutzutage routinemäßig einsetzen, verwendet wurde. Trotzdem konnte die Gesamtsterblichkeit und die krankheitsspezifische Sterblichkeit um etwa 40% gesenkt werden. 



Betrachtet man erstmal nur das krankheitsspezifische Überleben (PCSS), erkennt man, dass die gängigen primären Therapieformen, also RP+EBRT (Prostatektomie + Strahlentherapie), alleinige RP (Prostatektomie) und die alleinige EBRT (Strahlentherapie) doch recht eng in ihrer langfristigen Wirksamkeit zusammenliegen. Wird erst mal keine lokale Therapie angewandt (NLT: No Local Therapy) sind die Ergebnisse doch sehr viel schlechter.

Eine *andere Untersuchung* mit Daten der Amerikanischen National Cancer Database, ebenfalls bezogen auf klinisch nodal positive Erkrankungen zwischen 2004 und 2006, bei denen eine nach heutigen Erkenntnissen vernünftige Strahlendosis eingebracht wurde, konnte dann eine Überlebenszeitverbesserung von etwa 50% gegenüber einer systemischen Hormonentzugstherapie zeigen.

Prof. Wiegel präsentierte noch Daten zur adjuvanten Strahlentherapie, also einer Bestrahlung nach Operation, bevor ein PSA Anstieg abgewartet wird. Dies ist bei befallenen Lymphknoten bei der primären Prostatektomie durchaus gerechtfertigt, denn selten erwischt ein Operateur wirklich alle befallenen Knoten bei einer begleitenden Lymphadenektomie. Da im adjuvanten Setting mit begrenzten Strahlendosen gearbeitet werden muss, erscheint es eventuell sinnvoll keine Zeit verstreichen zu lassen. *Briganti und Kollegen* haben dazu eine retrospektive Matched Pair Analyse durchgeführt. Das Gesamtüberleben der Patienten, die neben der Hormonentzugstherapie (ADT) noch eine Bestrahlung erhielten stieg nach etwa 100 Monaten von 65% auf 84% an. Auch ein Hinweis darauf, dass die Strahlentherapie in diesen Stadien Wirkung hat.

Prof. Wiegel verwies auch noch auf die laufende ART-2 Studie, die nodal positive Patienten nach Prostatektomie, die einen postoperativen PSA Wert von <0.1ng/ml erreichen, eine adjuvante RT mit unterschiedlichen Dosen, je nach R1/R0 Situation, oder eine Wait-And-See Strategie anbietet.



Er schloss diese generelle Betrachtung der Wirksamkeit der Strahlentherapie mit dem Zitat ab:

*"Da ist Musik drin".*

Zur Überleitung in die Rezidivsituationen brachte auch Prof. Wiegel einige Erkenntnisse zum PET/CT, die ich hier nicht wiederholen möchte, da sie konsistent zu den bisher vorgetragen Präsentationen sind. Das PSMA-PET/CT oder PSMA-PET/MRT ist das zur Zeit sensitivste Verfahren mit der höchsten Spezifität. Was man aber mit Patienten macht, die bei erhöhten PSA Werten einen negativen PSMA-PET/CT Befund erhalten bleibt ungeklärt. Momentan weicht man dann auf das ältere Cholin-PET/CT oder ein FDG-PET/CT aus. Daten dazu sind bislang nicht bekannt, wir berichten nur von anekdotischen Einzelfällen, was aus Sicht der Evidenz Basierten Medizin (EBM) unbefriedigend ist!

Findet die PET Bildgebung nur einen befallenen isolierten Knoten, könnte vielleicht auch mit einer gezielten stereotaktischen Bestrahlung vorgegangen werden. Prof. Wiegel zeigte Ergebnisse einer kleinen Studie mit 30 Patienten, mit insgesamt 34 Läsionen die mit dem Cyberknife behandelt wurden. Der Vorteil der stereotaktischen Bestrahlung liegt in dem sehr hohen Dosisabfall am Rand des Zielvolumens. Das ermöglicht definitive Strahlendosen an den Läsionen, was bei einer flächigen Bestrahlung, wegen der Strahlensensitivität des Darms, nicht möglich wäre. Ein weiterer Vorteil für den Patienten ist, dass die Behandlung hypofraktioniert erfolgt stattfindet, also in wenigen Sitzungen bis hinab zu einer Einzeitbestrahlung. 

Leider, und das muss erwähnt werden, ist das SBRT Vorgehen nur für einen sehr kleinen Teil der Patienten wirklich mit dauerhaften Vorteilen verbunden. Lediglich 2 von 20 Pateinten, die keine begleitende ADT eingesetzt hatten, erreichten einen PSA Abfall in den nicht nachweisbaren Bereich  was das Ziel der Aktion sein sollte. Ansonsten wurden Läsionen nicht erkannt und folglich nicht mit behandelt. Die biochemische rezidivfreie Zeit bliebe gering. Es gab aber keine Grad 3 Nebenwirkungen, trotzdem Experimentell  onkologisch fragwürdig  bei nur ca. 10% Erfolgsrate, müsste das den Patienten zumindest kommuniziert werden!

Wie sähe es denn aus, wenn man den oder die bildgebend als befallen klassifizierten Läsionen operativ entfernt, und das Gebiet dann eher großflächig nachbestrahlt. Eine Option, die ich schon am Ende von Prof. Heidereichs Vortrag zur Diskussion gestellt hatte. Prof. Wiegel bringt auch hierzu eine kleine Studie von Rischke und Kollegen aus dem Jahr 2015, also alles *ganz aktuelle Daten*:



Der Vorteil der konsolidierenden Bestrahlung des Operationsgebietes erscheint offensichtlich. Natürlich hat die Bestrahlung keinen Einfluss auf die Rezidivsituation in unbehandelten Bereichen, was den generellen Vorteil in Bezug auf das krankheitsspezifische- und das Gesamtüberleben fraglich erscheinen lässt. Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass dies ein ungeeignetes Konzept wäre, sondern man die Patienten sorgfältig selektieren muss, und das Zielvolumen möglichst auch andere Risikobereiche mit einschließen sollte.

----------


## LowRoad

Prof. Wiegel kam dann zur Frage, ob denn eine zur Salvage RT begleitende Hormonentzugstherapie (ADT) vorteilhaft wäre. Wir hören oft, auch hier im Forum, dass dies abgelehnt wird, da man sonst den Erfolg der Salvage-RT nicht kontrollieren könnte. Mir dreht sich da immer etwas der Magen um, denn das ist ja wohl kein medizinischer Endpunkt, sondern eher eine Ausrede. Präsentiert wurden dazu die aktuellen Ergebnisse der *GETUG-AFU-16 Phase-III Studie*, die randomisiert eine ADT für 6 Monate begleitend zur Salvage-RT eingesetzt hat. Die Patienten hatten keine befallenen Lymphknoten bei der primären Prostatektomie, aber steigende PSA Werte, was auf ein biochemisches Rezidiv hindeutet, welches üblicherweise mit einer Salvage-RT angegangen wird. Das progressionsfreie Überleben konnte im Salvage-RT+ADT Arm gegenüber der alleinigen Salvage-RT deutlich verbessert werden:




Eine ähnliche Studie mit dem Antiandrogen Bicalutamide, begleitend zur Salvage-RT, konnte vergleichbare Ergebnisse zeigen, so dass man durchaus fragen kann, ob es in Zukunft nicht eine größere Rolle spielen sollte. Hierzu müsste allerdings noch ein Vorteil nicht nur beim progressionsfreien Überleben, sondern auch beim krankheitsspezifischem- bzw. dem Gesamtüberleben nachgewiesen werden. Bis dahin muss jeder selbst entscheiden, ob er die Nebenwirkungen einer ADT in der Hoffnung auf eine bessere Progressionsfreiheit in Kauf nehmen will, oder ob man besser definitive Studienergebnisse abwarten sollte?

Prof. Wiegel ging noch kurz auf die aktuellen Bestrahlungstechniken, wie IMRT und die von ihm als schnelle IMRT bezeichnete Technik mit Umlaufverfahren ein, die das Zielvolumen sehr genau und mit hohem Dosisabfall an den Rändern erfassen können. Durch RapidArc oder VMAT Maschinen kann eine IMRT Sitzung in 1 bis 2 Minuten durchgeführt werden. Ein Vorteil für den Patienten, da weniger Bewegungsunsicherheiten in so kurzer Zeit berücksichtigt werden müssen, was kleinere Sicherheitsränder und weniger Nebenwirkungen bedeutet.

ABER Strahlentherapeuten sind nicht alle gleich, das war dann noch ein wenig Selbstkritik zum Schluss. Weltweit hat man mal 14 weltweit anerkannte Spezialisten gebeten das Zielvolumen der iliakalen und präsakalen Lymphknoten zu beschreiben, die bei einer Salvage RT zu definieren. Das Volumen variierte beispielsweise bei den iliakalen Lymphknoten von 82ml bis 877ml! Da braucht man also einen Konsens! Trotzdem:
*"Urologen und Strahlentherapeuten sind Freunde"*

Ich würde es mal etwas zurückhaltender formulieren: Urologen, Radiologen und Strahlentherapeuten _sollten Freunde werden_!

So, das war ein Schnelldurchgang durch die Strahlentherapie beim Prostatakrebs Rezidiv. Im nächsten Teil wird Priv.-Doz. Dr. Wawroscheck aus Oldenburg versuchen ein Fazit zu formulieren, gefolgt von einer kleinen Diskussionsrunde.

[tob e continued...]

----------


## Georg_

Hast Du das letzte Bild noch in besserer Auflösung? Es ist leider nicht zu lesen.

----------


## Hvielemi

Naja, Georg:

Dies ...



> Das progressionsfreie Überleben konnte im Salvage-RT+ADT Arm gegenüber der alleinigen Salvage-RT deutlich verbessert werden:


... wirst Du wohl auch der unscharfen Abbildung mehr als deutlich entnehmen können.

Hvielemi

----------


## LowRoad

Schiedsrichtervortrag  Wie entscheide ich in der Praxis?



Priv.-Doz. Dr. Wawroschek kommt aus der Urologie, sprich Chirurgie, und das merkt man ihm an. Er hat offensichtlich mehr Erfahrung mit operativen Verfahren bei Salvage Situationen, als mit der Strahlentherapie. Auch wenn der Blickwinkel für einen Schiedsrichtervortrag etwas eingeschränkt erscheinen mag, sind seine Ausführungen praxistauglich und interessant. Er eröffnet seinen Vortrag mit dem Hinweis, dass wir vernünftige Menschen in der Urologie und der Strahlentherapie bräuchten, so dass die Primärtherapie nicht mehr davon abhängig wäre, wen der Patient zuerst trifft  einen Urologen oder einen Strahlentherapeuten. Ich vermute mal, das könnte man in der Rezidivsituation auch gebrauchen.

Welche Gruppe von Patienten profitieren am meisten von einer Lymphknotentherapie? Diese rhetorisch gemeinte Eröffnungsfrage beantwortete er damit, dass das heutzutage eigentlich unstrittig ist, es sind die Patienten mit einer möglichst geringen Metastasierung. Er stellte eine eigene kleine Studie mit 13 Patienten vor, die nach entsprechendem PET/CT positiven Befunden operiert wurden. Es gibt dabei einige wenige Patienten (4 von 13), die ohne jegliche weiterführende Therapie, wie beispielsweise eine ADT, zumindest mittelfristig rezidivfrei bleiben. Das sind im Endeffekt alles bei der Primärtherapie übersehene Lymphknoten.



Als roter Faden durch die erfolgreich behandelten Fälle zieht sich dabei immer ein Gleason Grad von 7  aber nie ein Gleason Grad von 8, 9 oder 10! Ebenso ist auffällig, dass die Grenze der befallenen Lymphknoten in der Summe bei etwa 3 liegt. Wurden beispielsweise schon bei der primären Operation 2 befallene Lymphknoten gefunden, und in der Salvage-Operation nochmals 2, dann sind das in der Summe 4 und damit schwindet die Wahrscheinlichkeit einer dauerhaften Rezidivfreiheit auf praktisch 0%.

*Patient 1 (R.M. Jg. 1947)*

-    RPE 2001, pT2a, GS: 5, G2, pN 0/4, R0
-    Zweitpathologie: GS: 4+3, pT2x
-    PSA Persistenz
-    ADT (ein Jahr durchgeführt)
-    Empfehlung zur RT
-    PET/CT mit Nachweis einer Lymphknotenmetastase
-    Sekundäre pelvine Lymphadenektomie 2007
-    Seitdem komplette PSA Remission (<0.01ng/ml)


*Patient 2 (H.M. Jg. 1943)*

-    RPE 2007, pT3a, GS:4+3, R0, pN1 (2/13)
-    PSA Persistenz 2.4ng/ml (vor RPE: 17ng/ml)
-    PET/CT mit Nachweis einer LK-Metastase
-    Sekundäre pelvine Lymphadenektomie 2007
-    Seitdem komplette PSA Remission (<0.01ng/ml)

Bei einer R0 Resektion kann ein persistierendes PSA von über 2ng/ml nicht von verbliebenden Tumorresten stammen  da muss man Metastasierung vermuten. Dr. Wawroschek weist darauf hin, dass dies der einzige Patient mit 3 Lymphknotenmetastasen wäre, den er kennt, der nach Salvage Operation eine dauerhafte Remission, jetzt über 8 Jahre, erlangt hätte!


*Patient 3 ( U.H. Jg. 1942)*

-    RPE in 2008, pT3a, GS:4+3, pNx, R0
-    PSA Persistenz 0.1ng/ml
-    PSA Anstieg auf 0.76ng/ml, dann lokale Salvage-RT 2010
-    Weiterer PSA Anstieg auf 1.1ng/ml
-    PET/CT mit Nachweis einer Lymphknotenmetastase
-    Salvage Lymphadenektomie, seitdem PSA <0.01ng/ml

Im Operationsbericht von 2008 stand, dass wegen einer nur 2% wahrscheinlichen Lymphknotenbeteiligung auf eine Lymphadenektomie verzichtet wurde, sonst hätte man diese Metastase in der Fossa Operatoria höchstwahrscheinlich gleich bei der Primärtherapie erreicht. Die Salvage RT und RPE hätte entfallen können. Das ist heute Stand der Dinge. Es wird praktisch immer eine zumindest kleinere Anzahl von Lymphknoten entfernt, man vertraut weniger auf Nomogramme.

Es gibt aber auch Fälle, wo nach einem positivem PET/CT der oder die befallenen Lymphknoten nicht gefunden wurden, denn der Lymphabfluss meint es nicht gut mit uns Operateuren...Schon im Lehrbuch der Lymphologie (Földie und Kubick) aus den 70ger Jahren des vergangenen Jahrhunderts, zeigt den weit verzweigten Abflussweg. Da müsste man sich als Operateur selbstkritisch fragen, wie kam es dazu, dass vielfach nur in der Fossa-Operatoria eine Lymphknotenentnahme stattgefunden hat? Das Problem bei der Prostata ist, dass es Lymphknoten gibt, die beispielsweise im Fettgewebe des Rektums liegen. Man kann diese heutzutage bildgebend darstellen, man kann sie aber nicht tasten, und deshalb nicht entfernen.




*Patient 4 (B.D: Jg. 1940)*

-    RPE 2014, pT3a, GS: 8, pN0 (0/16), R0
-    PSA Persistenz 0.09ng/ml
-    PSA Anstieg bis 0.16ng/ml in 01-2015
-    PSMA/PET/MRT mit Nachweis einer LK-Metastase (bei PSA 0.16ng/ml!)
-    Pelvine Lymphadenektomie in 3/2015
-    Der präsakrale Lymphknoten wurde bei der Operation nicht erreicht
-    Cyberknife + 150mg Bicalutamide (PSA: 0.01ng/ml und ADT)

Dr. Wawroschek hält hier den Einsatz von Bicalutamide begleitend zur Salvage-RT für problematisch, aus den schon zuvor angesprochenen Gründen, der schlechten Beurteilungsfähigkeit eines Therapieansprechens. Dies geschieht natürlich aus Sicht eines Operateurs, dem eine begleitende ADT keine Vorteile bringt  das ist bei der Strahlentherapie jedoch ganz anders.


*Patient 5 (W.G. Jg 1950)*

-    RPE 2005, pT3a, GS: 6, pN0/R1
-    PSA Persistenz, Salvage RT bei PSA 0.16ng/ml, Abfall auf 0.07ng/ml
-    Kontinuierlicher PSA Anstieg auf 1.7ng/ml in 2011
-    PET/CT mit Nachweis einer Lymphknotenmetastase




Der Urologe vor Ort sagte dem Patienten, dass man das nicht operieren kann. Dr. Wawroschek hätte es vielleicht versucht, da er lateral an der Beckenwand fixiert war. Der Patient erhielt dann noch eine lokale RT auf die Lymphknotenmetastase mit kontinuierlichem PSA Abfall auf aktuell 0.02ng/ml (November 2015).

----------


## LowRoad

*Patient 6 (Z.E. Jg. 1947)*

-    RPE 2008, pT3b, GS: 4+3, pN1, R1
-    Adjuvante RT in 2009 unter Einschluss des Lymphabflusses, PSA 0.01ng/ml
-    PSA Anstieg auf 0.74ng/ml 2013
-    PSMA/PET-CT mit retroperitonealen LK-Metastasen
-    Sekundäre retroperitoneale Lymphandeneltomie, PSA 0.07ng/ml
-    2014 PSA Anstieg mit Nachweis LK-Metastasen im tertiären vorbestrahltem Bereich
-    Erneute Lymphandektomie 2015
-    Exitus am 8. Postoperativem Tag durch fulminate LE (Lungenembolie)

Der Knackpunkt bei diesem Patienten war, und das kam in der späteren Diskussion heraus, dass in vorbestrahltem Gebiet operiert werden musste. Das birgt ein hohes Verletzungsrisiko für Blutgefäße mit der Gefahr einer Thrombose und manchmal tragischen Folgen. Dieser Patient war ohne Komorbiditäten, berufstätig mit hervorragender Langzeitprognose, da er sehr gut auf die ADT mit Bicalutamide angesprochen hat  hier hat die Salvage Therapie fatale Folgen gehabt.

Ich muss ständig Patienten ablehnen, zur operativen Therapie. Die Patienten kommen und haben den Wunsch geheilt zu werden. Es sind in jeder Sprechstunde Patienten dabei wo ich sagen muss, von dieser Art der Chirurgie profitieren sie nicht. Das sehen aber nicht alle Patienten, aber auch Urologen so.




Damit die Patienten davon profitieren, müssen sie frühzeitig einer weiterführenden Diagnostik und ggf. Therapie zugeführt werden. Was leider oft beobachtet werden kann ist, dass ein Patient beispielsweise einen langsamen PSA Anstieg auf 1ng/ml postoperativ hat  man wartet ab, macht kein PET. Erst wenn es dann zu einem schnellen PSA Anstieg auf vielleicht 3 bis 4 innerhalb eines halben Jahres kommt, wird ein PET gemacht. Die zeigt dann eher viele und schwer zu erreichende Metastasen. Solche Patienten heilt man operativ nicht mehr!


Damit endete die Präsentation von Dr. Wawroschek, und es folgte eine kleine Diskussionsrunde, deren Besprechung in Kürze folgen wird

[to be continued]

----------


## Hvielemi

> Was leider oft beobachtet werden kann ist, dass ein Patient beispielsweise einen langsamen PSA Anstieg auf 1ng/ml postoperativ hat – man wartet ab, macht kein PET. Erst wenn es dann zu einem schnellen PSA Anstieg auf vielleicht 3 bis 4 innerhalb eines halben Jahres kommt, wird ein PET gemacht. Die zeigt dann eher viele und schwer zu erreichende Metastasen. Solche Patienten heilt man operativ nicht mehr!



Diese Patienten hätte man auch bei früher erfolgtem PET nicht geheilt.
Denn die bei 3bis 4ng/ml sichtbaren, schwer zu erreichbaren Metastasen
hätte man früher einfach nicht gesehen. Dagewesen und schwer erreichbar
 wären sie aber dennoch, siehe Beispiel in [4].

Für All jene wie mich, die hinterher gelegentlich ins Grübeln kommen, ob man 
nicht dochirgendeinen Eingriff hätte machen lassen sollen, um an den einen oder
anderen Knoten zu kommen, ist die Aussage beruhigend, dass bei Gleason-
Grade >7 und bei mehr als drei befallenen Lymphknoten ohnehin kaum 
Aussicht auf Erfolge bestehe für eine Salvage-OP.

In diesem Sinne Danke für den Bericht, lieber Andi!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin lieber Andi,

einmal mehr ist es angebracht, Deinen umfassenden, erschoepfenden Bericht zum diesjaehrigen Magdeburger Symposium als wahre Meisterleistung zu bezeichnen. In dieser Perfektion haette ich das nie und nimmer auf die Reihe gebracht. Professor Schostak wird sich sicher hierzu auch noch zu Wort melden. Ich warte mit Spannung auf die Fortsetzung Deiner Ausfuehrungen.


#An allem Unfug, der passiert, sind nicht etwa nur die schuld, die ihn tun, sondern auch die, die ihn nicht verhindern#
(Erich Kaestner)


Herzliche Gruesse aus Khao Lak

----------


## Georg_

Eine Frage: in den Studien wird gezeigt dass die Kombination aus Bestrahlung und Hormontherapie deutlich bessere Ergebnisse zeigt. Womit erklärt man dieses Ergebnis? Welche Wirkung hat die zusätzliche Hormontherapie bei Bestrahlung?

----------


## LowRoad

*Diskussion*




Prof. Schostak frage, _"Nehmen wir mal an, wir hätten eine präoperative adäquate Diagnostik, z.B. PSMA PET/CT, würde man in der primären Lymphadenektomie auch gegebenenfalls vorhandene Risikobereiche gezielt angehen  oder nicht?"_

Prof. Heidenreich antwortete daraufhin, dass die meisten befallenen Lymphknoten in der Salvage Situation, also nach primärer Operation, im sekundären Bereich der iliakalen Bifurkation liegen, welche bei einer primären extendierten Lymphandenektomie eigentlich schon mit einbezogen gehörten. Das ist aber nicht immer ganz einfach, da der Bereich, je nach Anatomie der Patienten, eventuell schwer erreichbar ist. Trotzdem sieht man da bei entsprechender Ausräumung 20-25% der befallenen Lymphknoten. Ich deute das mal so, dass eine prädiagnostische PET Bildgebung überflüssig wäre  wichtiger wäre die richtige Vorgehensweise bei der begleitenden Lymphadenektomie.


Der Urologe Prof. Rebmann stellte dann eine Frage wiederum an Prof. Heidenreich. Dabei ging es um *retroperitonale Lymphknoten*, die Prof. Heidenreich nicht mehr operieren würde, bei Dr. Wawroschek war das aber nicht so? Sein Bauchgefühl beschrieb Prof. Rebmann damit, dass die Patienten seiner Meinung nach 1 bis 2 Jahre davon profitieren könnten.

Prof. Heidenreich erklärte dann, dass man das natürlich machen kann, und sein Team das auch über längere Zeit so gemacht hätte, aber man hätte dann die entsprechend behandelten (90) Patienten beobachtet und dabei feststellen müssen, dass alle in einen frühzeitigen Progress gekommen wären. Deshalb wird das nicht mehr angeboten, da der onkologische Vorteil zweifelhaft erscheint. Man sollte sich auch die Klassifizierung nochmals vor Augen führen: befallene Lymphknoten im kleinen Becken sind N1, im Retroperitoneum werden sie mit M1 bezeichnet  eine systemische Metastasierung!

Prof. Wiegel ergänzte aus Sicht der Strahlentherapie, dass man Boostbestrahlung auf lokale Läsionen mindestens auf 66Gy hochziehen müsste (Standarddosis kleines Becken: 50Gy), und 66 Gy auf den Dünndarm wäre _"nicht besonders komisch"_! Wenn aber der makroskopische Tumor beispielsweise operativ entfernt wurde, dann kann man mit 50Gy sehr wohl eine Konsolidierung generieren! Das wäre ein vertretbares Risiko bezogen auf den Dünndarm.

Meiner Meinung nach wird hier der Konflikt in der Salvage Therapie sehr gut anschaulich. Ist es zweifelhaft, dass eine dauerhafte Remission, aka. Heilung, erreichbar erscheint, verlieren die Operateure relativ schnell ihren Elan. Ist für die Verbesserung der Situation entsprechend Betroffener eine Zusammenarbeit der Operateure mit den Strahlentherapeuten und gegebenenfalls den Onkologen erforderlich, wird es sehr schwierig dies zustande zu bringen!


Prof Heidenreich machte dann noch einen Bemerkung, bezüglich des PSMA-PET/CTs. Er hatte dafür eine PSA Grenze von etwa 1ng/ml definiert, möchte dies aber nicht als absolute Sensitivitätsschwelle sehen. Man müsse mit dem Patienten eine Balance finden, denn die meisten Patienten müssten die Kosten selber tragen. Dann wäre es schon wichtig aus den Ergebnissen therapeutische Konsequenzen ableiten zu können. Hat man einen Patienten vor sich der sagt, meine Kasse übernimmt das, oder Geld spielt keine Rolle, *dann fangen wir auch bei PSA 0.5ng/ml an ein PSMA-PET/CT zu machen*, was auf Zustimmung bei Dr. Wawroschek stieß.


Frage einer lokalen Onkologin: _"Hat die Brachytherapie einen Stellenwert bei isolierten Lymphknoten?_

Prof. Wiegel antwortete darauf, dass die Brachytherapie prinzipiell schon Berechtigung hat, aber bei den hier besprochenen Situationen sieht man das nicht so. Es wäre wesentlich zu nebenwirkungsreich die manchmal doch tief verborgenen Lymphknoten mit den LDR- oder HDR-Kanülen erreichen zu wollen.


Prof. Schostak stellte dann die Frage in den Raum, ob es sinnvoll wäre "nur die Region die [im PET/CT] Leuchtet" auszuräumen, oder wäre es prognostisch eventuell doch sinnvoll immer auch eine generalisierte, beidseitige Therapie, egal ob Operativ oder durch Bestrahlung durchzuführen?

Prof. Heidenreich ergriff dann wieder das Wort. Früher war man der Meinung, dass man immer beide Seiten ausräumen muss, da auch bei einseitiger PET/CT Bildgebung, Mikrometastasen im kontralateralen Bereich vermutet werden müssten. Mit der Zeit und dem Zugewinn an Erfahrung wird das heute nicht mehr gemacht. Man räumt zwar die befallene Seite großzügig aus, da sich dort sehr wohl Mikrometastasen befinden, die sich der Bildgebung widersetzen, aber lässt die andere Seite unbehandelt Das setzt aber natürlich eine nicht zu weitreichende Metastasierung voraus!

Die Sichtweise der Strahlentherapie wurde von Prof. Wiegel derart dargestellt, dass man hier eigentlich immer eine beidseitige Therapie vorschlägt, da auch die Toxizität, d.h. Nebenwirkungsrate, in etwas gleich wäre, egal ob ein- oder beidseitig bestrahlt wird. Man müsse auch bedenken, dass man wenn sich doch noch eine weitere Bestrahlung als erforderlich zeigt, man immer einen Sicherheitsabstand zum vorherigen Zielvolumen lassen muss, was bedeutet, man hätte einen kleinen unbehandelten Bereich!

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Damit endet die Berichterstattung der Zweiten Runde, wo es um die Salvage Therapie des Prostatakarzinoms ging. *Nochmals mein Hinweis, dass hier mit kurativer Intention gearbeitet wird. Möglicherweise lebenszeitverlängernde Tumorlastsenkung in palliativen Situationen sind damit nicht gemeint!*

In der dritten Runde wird es um die Optionen und Sequenzen bei der Behandlung des metastasierten kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebses gehen. Bitte um etwas Geduld!

[to be continued]

----------


## W.Rellok

Lieber Andi,

vielen Dank für deine wertvolle Berichterstattung!  Bedeutung unschätzbar.

Winfried

----------


## daniela3

hallo Andi,

vielen Dank für uns alle, das ist einfach super was du hier für uns machst!

Chapeau!

----------


## adam 60

also nochmal in diesem Thread,
Danke ,echt Klasse,
auch der  "Normalo" versteht mal was ,
Super, darauf " ergo Bibamus" 

Adam

----------


## Wolfjanz

Vielen Dank, Lowroad, für Deine unermüdliche Forumstätigkeit, priceless :Blinzeln: 

Gruss
WJ

----------


## M Schostak

Lieber Andreas,
extrem beeindruckend, in welcher Ausführlichkeit und neutralen, hochprofessionellen Korrektheit Du Dich der Berichterstattung angenommen hast.
Vielen herzlichen Dank für dieses unglaubliche Engagement!!!
Alle Redner haben übrigens Bewertungen im Einser-Bereich bekommen. Der Durchschnitt lag bei 1,48 (von 6 Schulnoten). 
Ich bereite schon den Kongress im nächsten Jahr nach dem gleichen Motto (bester Redner für jedes Thema) vor. Er findet sehr wahrscheinlich am 13. und 14. Januar 2017 statt

herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## buschreiter

Auch von mir herzlichen Dank für die Berichterstattung. Das liest sich hochinteressant...

----------


## WernerE

Damit die Patienten davon profitieren, müssen sie frühzeitig einer weiterführenden Diagnostik und ggf. Therapie zugeführt werden. Was leider oft beobachtet werden kann ist, dass ein Patient beispielsweise einen langsamen PSA Anstieg auf 1ng/ml postoperativ hat  man wartet ab, macht kein PET. Erst wenn es dann zu einem schnellen PSA Anstieg auf vielleicht 3 bis 4 innerhalb eines halben Jahres kommt, wird ein PET gemacht. Die zeigt dann eher viele und schwer zu erreichende Metastasen. Solche Patienten heilt man operativ nicht mehr!

Hallo Andy,

auch mein Dank an dieser Stelle noch einmal. Ich habe jetzt noch einmal Deine Aussage (oder die von Professor Wawroschek) zitiert. Da wird beschrieben, dass man bei einem Rezidiv mittels PSMA-PET-CT, und natürlich anschließender Behandlung, möglichst bald tätig werden sollte, da, wenn der PSA-Anstieg sich beschleunigt, es für eine zielführende Behandlung zu spät sein könnte. Diese Aussage beinhaltet, dass Metastasen weitere Metastasen bilden. Ansonsten wäre wahrscheinlich nicht die ganz große Eile geboten. Diese Thema ist hier immer kontrovers diskutiert worden. Es gibt ja auch die Auffassung, dass nur der Tumor in der Prostata Metastasen bildet. Ist diese Thema vielleicht auch noch angesprochen worden? 

Viele Grüße 

WernerE

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Werner,

es müssen ja nicht unbedingt metastasierende Metastasen sein (so es sie gibt..), verantwortlich für einen sich beschleunigenden PSA Anstieg können genauso Metastasen sein, die nicht darstellbar waren (sei es, weil sie noch zu klein sind, sei es, weil sie kein PSMA abgeben). Das ist in meinen Augen eher das Problem...man kann bei 1ng was sehen, muß aber nicht.....oder man sieht nicht alles.....

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## WernerE

Moin Uwe,

mein Reden... dann kann man aber so früh man will die Diagnose und die Behandlung durchführen. Die zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht sichtbaren Metastasen werden den PSA wieder steigen lassen. Also Aufschub, aber keine Heilung. Bitte lies Dir die 3 Zeilen über meinem letzten Beitrag durch. Das sollte eigentlich ein Zitat sein. Hat wohl nicht funktioniert, weil ich nur *den* Text darstellen wollte und nicht den ganzen Beitrag von Andy.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## RolandHO

Ja Werner, genau diese Frage kam mir auch sofort in den Sinn, und ich  bin zu der gleichen Überlegung gekommen wie du.
Für mich ist das Problem ganz aktuell, da ich nun bei 0,9 ng/ml stehe (nächste Woche neueste Werte) und vor der
Entscheidung: wann denn nun PSMA PET/CT am sinnvollsten?

In der von Andi (auch von mir herzlichen Dank für diese wunderbare Arbeit) eingestellten Vortragsfolie (s. #32) sieht man
(durch scharfes Hinsehen), dass die sehr erfolgreichen Patienten Nr. 2,3,4 einen AnfangsPSA-Wert von 4,?; 2,?; bzw 1,? hatten.
Hier scheint also das Glück vorzuliegen, dass diese Patienten tatsächlich nur den einen befallenen LK hatten, der behandelt wurde.
Während Patient Nr. 5 auch nach Behandlung des einen gefundenen LK bei PSA 1,? weiter ansteigenden PSA hatte, also bei ihm offensichtlich
 - noch - nicht alles gefunden wurde.

Muss man das so sehen?

Gruß
Roland

----------


## uwes2403

Moin Werner und Roland.

ist das aber nicht die Crux bei jeder Bildgebung ? Man weiß doch nie sicher, ob alles entdeckt wurde - allerdings: was nicht sichtbar ist, macht wohl i.d.R. absehbar auch keine Probleme.
Ist ja auch schon was...

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

HalloRoland,
Wichtiger als der PSA-Wert beim PET dürfte die PSA-Anstiegsgeschwindigkeit sein.
Ein hochaggressives Geschehen wird man kaum mit ein paar Schnitten
kontrollieren können, während ein über die Jahre sich langsam verdoppelnder
PSA-Verlauf sehr wohl durch eine Lymphadektomie gebremst werden könnte.
Das steht so nicht in dem Vortrag, ist lediglich meine Einschätzung.
Siehe dazu aber die Bemerkungen im Vortrag zur Aussicht auf Erfolg
bezogen auf Gleasonscore und Anzahl gefundener Metastasen.

Nich zu verachten ist auch das Operationsrisiko, wie die Angehörigen
von Patient 6 erfahren mussten:




> - Sekundäre retroperitoneale Lymphandeneltomie, PSA 0.07ng/ml
> - 2014 PSA Anstieg mit Nachweis LK-Metastasen im tertiären vorbestrahltem Bereich
> - Erneute Lymphandektomie 2015
> - Exitus am 8. Postoperativem Tag durch fulminate LE (Lungenembolie)


Carpe diem!
Konrad


@Uwe
Wenn man was im Pet heute nicht sieht, ist damit keine Aussage gemacht,
ob man das nicht in einem Jahr sehe. Auch hier kommt es mehr darauf
an, ob man einen aggressiven Krebs habe, oder eben nicht.
Im Ersten Fall wird es wenig sinnvoll sein, an den gesehenen Knoten
rumzuschnippeln. Da sind systemische Ansätze angesagt.

Ich hatte zwei Jahre nach dem ersten PSMA-PET eine vollkommen andere
Metastasenpopulation, als das erste mal. Die erste Generation wurde durch 
die AHT ausgelöscht, bis auf eine Einzige [4]. Wohl von der aus ging eine
weitere, raschere Metastasierung vor sich. Faustgross zwar, aber im
etsten PET noch nicht mal zu ahnen. Das ist in diesem Thread allerdings 
irrelevant, da ohnehin gute Heilungsaussicht bei Lymphadektomie nur 
für GS7 und weniger bestehe.

----------


## Harald_1933

Erfreulich, dass sich Dank Andis umfassender Informationen nun eine lebhafte Diskussion entwickelt hat. Das war und ist doch genau das, was ein so gelungenes Symposium im Sinne von Professor Schostak ausloesen sollte. Ich erinnere mich noch lebhaft an Experimente mit MR-Spektroskopie, um verdaechtige Areale aufzuspueren. Ist inzwischen schon laengst Vergangenheit, obwohl es immerhin schon hiess #kontrollwuerdiger Knoten#.

=*I am not perfekt, but I am a limited edition=*
(gesehen auf einem T-shirt beim Strandwandern)

Gruss aus Khao Lak

----------


## LowRoad

*Liebe Freunde und Weggefährten,*
viel Dank für eure lieben Worte! Ja, ich habe viel Aufwand in die Berichterstattung gesteckt, da ich hier über einen Kongress berichten durfte, wo die Docs mal ihren relativierenden Laien-Sprech abgelegt hatten. Nicht wissend, dass ein Spion unter ihnen weilte  :L&auml;cheln:  wurde Klartext geredet, kompakt, nicht beschönigend und zielgerichtet. Direkt bekommt man das alles noch gar nicht so mit, aber wenn man sich die Videos ein paarmal anschaut, fällt doch immer mehr auf, was der Vortragende vermitteln wollte  das habe ich dann versucht im Bericht herauszustellen. Offensichtlich aber nicht immer mit der Deutlichkeit, die erforderlich wäre.

*@WernerE,*
in Dr. Wawroscheks Präsentation ist vielleicht ein Statement untergegangen, der als Schlüsselinformation für die Intention der Salvage Lymphadenektomie dienen könnte:




> Das sind im Endeffekt alles bei der Primärtherapie übersehene Lymphknoten


Nach einer operativen Entfernung der Prostata (RPE) kann es wegen unterschiedlicher Gründe zu Rezidiven kommen:

    Verbliebendes gutartiges Prostaatgewebe
    Verbliebendes malignes Tumorgewebe
    Lokoregionale Lympknotenmetastasen, die unbehandelt geblieben sind
    Weiter entfernte Lymphknotenmetastasen
    Knochenmetastasen, die bei Primärdiagnostik nicht nachweisbar waren
    
    Kombination von oben aufgezählten Möglichkeiten

Steigt der PSA Wert nach Operation an, herrscht natürlich große Angst bei den Patienten, das ist soweit verständlich. Nur allzu gerne lassen sie sich dann dazu überreden, dass man doch erst mal abwarten sollte, denn es könnte sich ja um den ersten Fall (verbliebendes gutartiges Prostaatgewebe) handeln, der zwar durch steigende PSA Werte gekennzeichnet ist, wo der PSA Wert dann irgendwo in einen flachen Verlauf übergeht. Das wird ja hier auch immer und gerne von unserem Forumsurologen empfohlen. Das kann gut gehen, muss aber nicht! Wenn's nicht passt, hat man die Chance auf Heilung deutlich reduziert!

Ist malignes Tumorgewebe zurückgelassen worden, steigt der PSA Wert eher mit gleichbleibender Verdopplungszeit an. Üblicherweise als exponentielles Wachstum bezeichnet, wobei mir das eher nach quadratischer Zunahme aussieht?! Hier würde eine frühe Salvage-Strahlentherapie (sRT) der Prostataloge helfen. *Je früher umso besser!*

Haben Tumorzellen durch Lecks in der Prostata den Weg zu den benachbarten Lymphknoten gefunden, können sie dort solide Absiedlungen bilden, die aber vorerst nicht weiter aktiv metastasieren. Hier schlägt die Stunde der Operateure. Wartet man zu lange, dann mutieren diese Absiedlungen aber doch zu aktiv metastasierende Zellen, und es kann zu lymphogener und/oder hämatogener systemischer Metastasierung kommen  dann ist Heilung Geschichte! Deshalb der abschließende Hinweis von Dr. Wawroschek, früh zu intervenieren, und das PSMA-PET/CT auch schon mal bei PSA 0.5ng/ml anzudenken.




> ...Was leider oft beobachtet werden kann ist, dass ein Patient  beispielsweise einen langsamen PSA Anstieg auf 1ng/ml postoperativ hat   man wartet ab, macht kein PET. Erst wenn es dann zu einem schnellen PSA  Anstieg auf vielleicht 3 bis 4 innerhalb eines halben Jahres kommt,  wird ein PET gemacht. Die zeigt dann eher viele und schwer zu  erreichende Metastasen. Solche Patienten heilt man operativ nicht mehr!


Bei allen anderen Metastasierungsformen, also beispielweise Knochen, ist Heilung sowieso kein Thema mehr. Ob irgendwelche Tumorlastsenkungen, operativ, per Strahlentherapie, HiFu, Cryo oder medikamentös Vorteile bringt ist strittig. Ich denke aber schon, wobei die Intervention die Tumorlast schon sehr deutlich senken sollte. Mein Mentor, Dr. Myers, spricht von kompletter Remission, also ein PSA Wert von 0.01ng/ml. Erst dann dürfte man sich Vorteile von tumorlastsenkenden Verfahren erhoffen.

*Hinweisen möchte ich noch darauf, dass ich dies als Laie skizziert habe, aus meinem Verständnis heraus, was aber weder richtig sein, noch für ein individuelles Behandlungskonzept taugen muss!
*
Eine zu Dr. Wawroscheks Präsentation recht gut *passende Studie* möchte ich dann nochmals kurz herausheben. Diese stammt von Rischke und Kollegen aus Freiburg. Hier ging es um 25 Männer die ein biochemisches Rezidiv nach RPE bekamen. 10 von 25 erhielten dann leitliniengerecht eine Salvage RT der Prostataloge. Sie erhielten dann ein Cholin-PET, das befallene Lymphknoten zeigte, die unterschiedlich per Strahlentherapie oder Operation angegangen wurden. Wichtig dabei, dass das anschließende rezidivfreie Überleben stark von der Anzahl der gefunden Knoten abhing:

    34.9 Monate bei einem oder zwei PET positiven Lymphknoten
    12.7 Monate, wenn mehr als zwei Lymphknoten befallen waren

Dies bestätigt sehr gut die von Dr. Wawroschek gemachten Äußerungen bezüglich der kurativen Möglichkeiten in Abhängigkeit der Anzahl der befallenen Knoten.




> Ich muss ständig Patienten ablehnen, zur operativen Therapie. Die Patienten kommen und haben den Wunsch geheilt zu werden. Es sind in jeder Sprechstunde Patienten dabei wo ich sagen muss, von dieser Art der Chirurgie profitieren sie nicht. Das sehen aber nicht alle Patienten, aber auch Urologen so.



*BTW:* Den Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl bezüglich des nächsten Symposiums Anfang 2017 habe ich schon verstanden, aber ich würde nur zu gerne den Staffelstab weiterreichen! Bitte verlasst euch nicht darauf, dass ich so viel Energie dauerhaft in Themen stecken kann und will, die mich selbst eigentlich nicht betreffen. Im Februar 2009 erhielt ich meine Diagnose: aPSA:25, cT3a, GS:5+4, M1b (Knochenmetastasen). Von Salvage Therapien durfte ich noch nicht mal träumen! Bin aber auch noch nicht kastrationsresistent  hänge also so etwas zwischen den Welten. Diesen Zustand zu erhalten benötigt auch etwas meiner Ressourcen!

----------


## RalfDm

> Nach einer operativen Entfernung der Prostata (RPE) kann es wegen unterschiedlicher Gründe zu Rezidiven kommen:
> 
> •    Verbliebendes gutartiges Prostaatgewebe
> •    Verbliebendes malignes Tumorgewebe
> •    Lokoregionale Lympknotenmetastasen, die unbehandelt geblieben sind
> •    Weiter entfernte Lymphknotenmetastasen
> •    Knochenmetastasen, die bei Primärdiagnostik nicht nachweisbar waren
> •    …
> •    Kombination von oben aufgezählten Möglichkeiten


Hallo LowRoad,

ich habe mir erlaubt, diese schöne Übersicht in die nächste Fassung des "Ersten Rats" einzubauen, Dein Einverständnis vorausgesetzt.

Alles Gute,

Ralf

----------


## WernerE

Vielen Dank Andi für die nochmalige Mühe, die Du Dir gemacht hast. Ich hab`s auf jeden Fall gut verstanden. Auch, wenn es für mich nicht gut aussieht. Wohl nicht umsonst haben mir die vor einem Jahr angesprochenen Kliniken bei 3 - 5 befallenen Lymphknoten von einer Behandlung abgeraten. Dennoch werde ich nun doch noch einige Anläufe bei diversen Kliniken starten.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Georg_

Ich wollte mich auch sehr für die Berichte aus Magdeburg bedanken, die ausgesprochen interessant sind. Allerdings hat mir die Aussage, dass man nach der Beseitigung von drei und mehr Lymphknoten bereits nach 12,7 Monaten mit neuen Metastasen rechnen muss einen ziemlichen Schlag versetzt. Ich dachte nach der Beseitigung der befallenen Lymphknoten wäre man aus dem gröbsten raus.

Georg

----------


## MD Weiss

> Ich dachte nach der Beseitigung der befallenen Lymphknoten wäre man aus dem gröbsten raus.


Sehr geehrte Herren,

die Erwartungen in eine Lymphknotenentfernung (z.B. LKD) bei einem Rezidiv sollten sie nicht zu hoch ansetzen. Das Problem sind auch die damit verbundenen Risiken. So kommen leider nicht alle Patienten für ein solches Vorgehen in Betracht. Sie müssen dies interdisziplinär bewerten  und gerade auch den internistischen Status mit einbeziehen. Bei multimorbiden Patienten oder bei ausgeprägter KHK sind sicherlich auch Grenzen gesetzt. Eine detaillierte Risiko-Nutzen Analyse sollte bei diesen Patienten vorangestellt sein. Im Zweifel  wäre dann eine Strahlentherapie die bessere Option.

Wir brauchen hier mehr Daten / Studien um eine allgemeine Aussage treffen zu können.

MfG
MD Weiss

----------


## WernerE

@ Georg: Die 12,7 Monate sind in der Tat ernüchternd, ich hatte das aber so ähnlich erwartet, da ich bis dato keine Klinik gefunden habe, die mir zur weiteren örtlichen Behandlung geraten hat. 

@ MD Weiss: Danke für die Aussage, dass im Zweifel eine Strahlentherapie die bessere Option ist. Das war mir bislang nicht so klar.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

> @ Georg: Die 12,7 Monate sind in der Tat ernüchternd, ...


Das ist relativ: Mir wäre ein Jahr ein traumhafter Therapieerfolg.




> @ MD Weiss: Danke für die Aussage, dass im Zweifel eine Strahlentherapie die bessere Option ist. Das war mir bislang nicht so klar.


So klar ist das nicht. 
Wie man in der Primärtherapie verschiedene Verfahren gegeneinander abwägt,
 ist das auch in der Sekundärtherapie. Solange noch Aussicht auf Heilung besteht, 
wird man aggressiver und mit höheren Risiken therapieren, als wenn es um Palliation geht. 
Man beachte das Schicksal von "Patient 6". Der hätte wohl eine Strahlentherapie überlebt, 
vielleicht nicht geheilt zwar, aber immerhin.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## MD Weiss

> Das ist relativ: Mir wäre ein Jahr ein traumhafter Therapieerfolg.
> So klar ist das nicht. 
> Wie man in der Primärtherapie verschiedene Verfahren gegeneinander abwägt,
>  ist das auch in der Sekundärtherapie. Solange noch Aussicht auf Heilung besteht, 
> wird man aggressiver und mit höheren Risiken therapieren, als wenn es um Palliation geht. 
> Man beachte das Schicksal von "Patient 6". Der hätte wohl eine Strahlentherapie überlebt, 
> vielleicht nicht geheilt zwar, aber immerhin.
> Carpe diem!
> Konrad


Exakt dies ist die Schwierigkeit. Darum können Sie keine allgemeinverbindliche Aussagen treffen, sondern müssen dies auf den Einzelfall beziehen.

Bei einem sonst gesunden 60 jährigen Patienten mit einer theretischen Lebenserwartung 10+ wird die Risikobwertung sicherlich anders aussehen als bei 75 jährigen mit allerhand Nebenerkrankungen.

MfG

MD Weiss

----------


## Georg_

> Im Zweifel  wäre dann eine Strahlentherapie die bessere Option


Vielen Dank Herr Weiss, aber wenn die Lymphknotenmetastasen mit Strahlentherapie behandelt wurden bleibt es ja offenbar doch bei den 12,7 Monaten. Die Studie von Rischke und Kollegen aus Freiburg machte zwischen Operation und Strahlentherapie keinen Unterschied, so wie Andi sie hier zitiert.

Die Nebenwirkungen einer IMRT Bestrahlung des Beckens sind teilweise erheblich.

----------


## MD Weiss

> aber wenn die Lymphknotenmetastasen mit Strahlentherapie behandelt wurden bleibt es ja offenbar doch bei den 12,7 Monaten


Diese Zahl besitzt zwar eine gewisse Aussagekraft, um sie aber eindeutig interpretieren zu können müsste man die Studie im Detail kennen (z.B. Alterstruktur der 25 Patienten usw.). 

Fakt ist, auch eine Bestrahlung geht mit Nebenwirkungen einher. In wie weit Sie also von einer Sekundärtherapie profitieren, muss, wie bereits erwähnt, auf den Einzelfall bezogen werden.

MfG

MD Weiss

----------


## LowRoad

*Das mCRPC interaktiv  1 Patienten mit 3 Optionen*

Jetzt durfte Prof. Schostak auch selbst ein Thema vorstellen, zudem eines, welches uns fortgeschrittene Patienten besonders interessiert. Mittlerweile gibt es doch ein paar mehr therapeutische Optionen, die aber oftmals in sehr weit fortgeschrittenen Stadien erprobt, und dann dafür zugelassen sind. Wäre es sinnvoll die eventuell zeitlich anders einzusetzen, oder sie irgendwie zu kombinieren, oder doch eher zurückhaltend sequenziell anzubieten? Prof. Schostak hatte sich kompetente Hilfe geholt, einmal durch den Urologen *Dr. Manfred Johannsen* aus Berlin, und *Dr. Markus Porsch*, einem Spezialisten für metastasier-kastrationsresistente Stadien aus Magdeburg.

Um das alles etwas anschaulicher zu machen, nutzte man die Daten eines Patienten, der hier mit seinem Verlauf exemplarisch immer wieder referiert wurde. 

*Patient G.P.*
    Erstdiagnose 08/2007, im Alter von 74 Jahren, ohne Komorbiditäten
    PSA: 3.1ng/ml
    Gleason 3+5
    Ausbreitungsdiagnostik negativ (M0)

Der Patient entschied sich für eine Strahlentherapie (72Gy), die durch einen 2 Jahre andauernde Hormontherapie (ADT) begleitet wurde. 

    PSA Nadir 02/2008: 0.01ng/ml (unter ADT)
    PSA 07/2012 : 0.6ng/ml (nach ADT)
    PSA 10/2012: 1.2ng/ml (entspricht einer PSADT von 3 Monaten!)
    PSA 01/2013: 5.75ng/ml

Gleichzeitig ergaben sich Schmerzen im rechten Beckenbereich. Eine Skelettszintigraphie ergänzt durch ein Becken MRT ergab eine solitäre Knochenmetastase am rechten Iliosakralgelenk (Kreuzbein-Darmbein-Gelenk). Daraufhin wurde die Hormonentzugstherapie wieder aufgenommen und ergänzend ein Bisphosphonat (Zoledronsäure) infundiert. 

An dieser Stelle kam Dr. Porsch ins Gespräch. Er versuchte anhand dieser Kasuistik zu erklären, was man heute vielleicht anders machen würde, wenn man so einen Patienten im kastrationsnaiven Stadien, aber mit Knochenmetastasen vorgestellt bekäme. Er zielte dabei auf die Ergebnisse der STEMPEDE Studie ab, die einen deutlichen Überlebensvorteil gezeigt hat, wenn man Docetaxel (Taxotere®) zusammen mit einer Androgenentzugstherapie gibt. Dieser Überlebensvorteil bestand aber nur bei metastasierten Patienten, die mindestens zwei der folgenden Kriterien aufwiesen:

-    Stadium T3/T4
-    PSA *≥*40ng/ml
-    Gleason *≥*8

Wir hatten *im Forum ja auch schon darüber diskutiert*. Hier ging es aber um Patienten die primär behandelt wurden, also nicht erst Metastasen nach einer irgendwie gearteten lokalen Therapie im zeitlichen Verlauf entwickelten. Ob dieser Ansatz dabei auch passend wäre, also dem Patienten geholfen hätte bleibt leider momentan unbeantwortet.

Wie ging es nun weiter mit dem Patienten G.P.

    02/2013 Erhielt er eine Bestrahlung der Knochenmetastase (15*2Gy)
    04/2013 wurde bei einem PSA von 10.1mg/ml mit Bicalutamid ergänzt
    07/2013 PSA NADIR 0.53ng/ml
    Vorstellung Uni Magdeburg
    09/2013 PSA: 9.14ng/ml
    Knochenszintigramm zeigte viele Knochenmetastasen in den Rippen und der Wirbelsäule
    Thorax/Abdomen CT war ohne Befund
    Einsatz von Opiaten wegen Schmerzen erforderlich

Was würde man so einem Patienten heute anbieten: Radium-223 (Alpharadin/Xofigo®) oder Zweitlinien-ADT mit Abiraterone (Zytiga®) bzw. Enzalutamide (Xtandi®)? Dr. Porsch stelle nun die Ergebnisse der Alpharadin Zulassungsstudie vor, von der auch *hier im Forum schon ausgiebig berichtet wurde*. Da es sich dabei um ein schon länger verfügbares Medikament handelte, gibt es mittlerweile auch Daten aus größeren Kollektiven mit längeren Nachbeobachtungszeiten. Dabei konnte das günstige Nebenwirkungsprofil bestätigt werden. Beim Gesamtüberleben ergab sich in der Praxis ein noch etwas besserer Wert gegenüber der ALSYMPCA Studie (16 vs. 14.9 Monate).

Schon Dr. Parker hatte bei der Vorstellung der ALSYMPCA Daten über die Möglichkeit der gleichzeitigen Gabe von Alpharadin und einem Zweitlinienhormonpräparat wie Abiraterone und/oder Enzalutamide spekuliert. Dr. Johannsen nahm diesen Faden auf und berichtete zuerst einmal grundsätzlich über Abiraterone (Zytiga®), was hier allgemein bekannt sein dürfte. Das Nebenwirkungsprofil von Abiraterone ist relativ unspezifisch, aber gut beherrschbar. Alternativ ist aktuell auch Enzalutamide (Xtandi®) für dieses Stadium zugelassen. Sein Wirkmechanismus ist zwar auch auf den Androgenrezeptor gerichtet, aber es unterdrückt nicht den natürlichen Bindungspartner (Testosteron) sondern blockiert den Androgenrezeptor in dem es dort Testosteron imitiert ohne die entsprechende Transkription auszulösen. Das Nebenwirkungsprofil von Enzalutamide mag individuell unterschiedlich sein, aber grundsätzlich sind beide Medikamente recht gut verträglich, bzw. es können die Nebenwirkungen abgefangen werden.

Auch bei diesen Medikamenten gibt es, wie eigentlich immer bei onkologischen Erkrankungen, die Bildung von Resistenzen. Dabei wird die Wirksamkeit schwinden, und es kann sogar zur Wirkungsumkehr kommen:



Dr. Johannsen beschrieb dann die auch uns bekannten Resistenzmechanismen, wobei er speziell auf die "neuroendokrine Transformation" hinwies. Er beschrieb dazu einen Patienten von sich, der dies nach zwei Jahren Zytiga® Therapie zeigte und nun mit entsprechender Chemotherapie behandelt werden muss. Zusammen mit dem V7 Splice-Varianten des Androgenrezeptors sind das Resistenzen, die man vor dem massiven Einsatz von Zweitlinien Hormontherapien noch nicht so gesehen hat. Außer dem Einsatz einer Platin basierten Chemotherapie stellt sich das als ein noch weitgehend therapeutisch unbekanntes Gelände dar.



Wie ging es denn nun mit dem Referenzpatienten G.P. weiter? In Magdeburg schlug man ihm Docetaxel vor, was er aber ablehnte. Glücklicherweise konnte man ihn in ein Early-Access-Programm von Alpharadin einbringen, da die Zweitlinien Hormontherapien wie beispielsweise Abiraterone noch nicht in der Indikation VOR Chemo zugelassen waren. Der Patient vertrug die Behandlung gut und konnte nach der 3. Applikation die Opiatdosis um 50% reduzieren, und nach der 6. Applikation die Schmerzmedikamente ganz absetzen. Die Alkalischen-Phosphatase (ALP), wird gerne zur Verlaufskontrolle verwendet, obwohl die knochenspezifische Alkalischen-Phosphatase (bALP oder OSTASE), meiner Meinung nach, der besser Parameter wäre. Der Patient zeigte einen leichten Abfall der ALP Werte, mit  schwankend konstanten PSA Werten um die 12ng/ml. Wäre dieser Wert stark steigend gewesen hätte man auch noch anderweitige Metastasierung vermuten müssen, da ja Alpharadin ausschließlich auf die Knochenmetastasen wirkt, und hier nur auf die knochenaufbauenden (osteoblastischen) Metastasen.

Heute hätte man mit Abiraterone/Enzalutamide und Docetaxel noch mehr Möglichkeiten. Trotzdem wären die meisten Urologen in Magdeburg bei diesem Fall dem Alpharadin zugeneigt, was eine spontane Befragung des Zuhörerkreises ergab.

Wichtig war Dr. Johannsen noch darauf hinzuweisen, dass kastrationsresistente Stadien durch regelmäßige Bildgebung (CT Thorax + Ganzkörperszintigraphie) alle 3-4 Monate zu kontrollieren wäre. Ich persönlich würde das natürlich gerne durch ein PET/CT oder PET/MRT ersetzt sehen, was aber eine deutlich höhere Kostenstruktur aufweist, bei nicht unbedingt mehr therapeutischen Konsequenzen. Trotzdem könnten hier die Metastasen mit der größten Progression frühzeitig erkannt und gegebenenfalls lokale therapiert werden. 

*G.P.:*
    04/2015, 82 Jahre, PSA von 8ng/ml auf 25ng/ml
    Ganzkörperszintigramm zeigt massive Progression der Knochenmetastasen
    Opiate

Was wäre nun angeraten? Chemo, Abiraterone/Enzalutamide, oder nochmals Alpharadin, oder Best Supportive Care (reine Symptombehandlung)?

Dr. Porsch rekapitulierte dann nochmals die TAX327 Daten, die ein verbessertes Gesamtüberleben in diesen Stadien bei Einsatz von Docetaxel zeigte. Allerdings war diese Verbesserung relativ überschaubar und mit starken Nebenwirkungen zu erkaufen, zumindest wenn man 82 Jahre alt ist!? Es gibt aus den Langzeitdaten zu Alpharadin natürlich auch Fälle die im weiteren Verlauf Docetaxel erhielten. Das ist machbar und mit den bekannten Nebenwirkungen ist zu rechnen.

Auch wurden Patienten beschrieben, die Abiraterone/Enzalutamide gleichzeitig mit Alpharadin bekamen. Das ist ein interessanter Ansatz, der, wie erwartet, praktisch keine über die Alpharadintherapie hinausgehenden Nebenwirkungen verursacht hat! Es gibt zwar noch keine zulassungsrelevante Phase-III Studie, aber die Hinweise auf Synergie sind doch schon deutlich, weshalb auch ich das momentan präferieren würde:



Auch zu einem Alpharadin Re-Treatment gibt es ein paar Ergebnisse, die wiederum durch Dr. Johannsen vorgestellt wurden. Bekannt ist dieses Verfahren beispielsweise auch durch Docetaxel, wo man das bei primär gutem Ansprechen nach einer möglichst langen Pause einfach nochmal versucht. Eine kleine Studie mit 44 Patienten von Oliver Sartor, vorgestellt auf dem GU-ASCO 2016 zeigte bei einem schon vielfach vorbehandelt Patientenkollektiv, das die erneute Alpharadingabe recht gut vertragen wurde. Das Nebenwirkungsprofil unterschied sich kaum von dem, welches man bei der primären Alpharadin Therapie erwarten muss. Zusammenfassend kann man sagen, dass ein Re-Treatment mit Alpharadin:

-    gut toleriert wird
-    vergleichsweise geringe hämatologische Toxizität aufweist
-    und eine recht gute Kontrolle der ossären Progression bewirkt

Was aber noch nichts über einen Überlebensvorteil besagt  aber immerhin!

G.P. Verlauf:
    Chemo nicht vertragen (Allergie?)
    2 Monate Abiraterone
    3 Monate Enzalutamide
    Im November 2015 verstorben 



Damit endet dann auch schon der dritte Teil des Berichtes aus Magdeburg. Hier sind die Möglichkeiten erkennbar eingeschränkter und es muss mit Patienten umgegangen werden, die durch diverse Vortherapien schon deutlich geschwächt erscheinen.

Ganz verhalten wurde die Frage gestellt, ob denn die Sequenztherapie immer noch die Therapie der Wahl wäre, oder man nicht doch hier und da auch Kombinationstherapien, wie beispielsweise Alpharadin + Abiraterone einsetzen sollte. Das ist ein Gebiet, auf dem momentan viele Studien laufen. Eine, wie ich meine, schöne Kommentierung dazu stammt von Dawid Crawford, welche ich im nächsten Teil als Übersetzung präsentieren möchte, auch wenn das nicht direkt etwas mit dem Magdeburger Symposium zu tun hat:

_"Dr. E. David Crawford: Combining Versus Sequencing Drugs"_

Stay tuned!

----------


## Samy

Frohe Botschaft. 


Ich habe heute im Klinikum Rechts der Isar (MRI) ein Gespräch mit PD Dr. Maurer geführt. Demnach beruht die Statistik, wonach Ga 68 PSMA Pet/CT in 18 % der Fällen zu falsch positiven Ergbnissen führt, auf ungenaue Statistik der Martini Klink, die bei wenigen Patienten festgestellt wurden (siehe oben Tread Nr. 26, Bericht von Andi). PSMA Pet/CT-Ergebnisse sind (falls sie überhaupt ansprechen) ziemlich genau. 


Auf der Webseite der MRI, http://www.mriu.de/aktuelles.html#psma, sind unter "PSMA-radioguided surgery" zwei Videos abrufbar. Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, funktioniert "PSMA-radioguided surgery" wie der Geigerzähler. Es ermöglicht bereits während der Operation, die falsch positiven von richtig positiven Tumoren zu unterscheiden.

Samy

----------


## Hvielemi

> wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, funktioniert "PSMA-radioguided surgery" wie der Geigerzähler. Es ermöglicht bereits während der Operation, die falsch positiven von richtig positiven Tumoren zu unterscheiden.


Ja, so etwa ist das.
Und dann gibt es _vielleicht_ auch noch jene "richtig positiven" Metastasen,
die noch zu klein sind, um erkannt zu werden.
Dies ist kein Grund, die Therapie nicht dennoch zu versuchen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Samy,



> Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, funktioniert "PSMA-radioguided surgery" wie der Geigerzähler. Es ermöglicht bereits während der Operation, die falsch positiven von richtig positiven Tumoren zu unterscheiden.


nicht ganz. Die PSMA-radioguided surgery dient _ausschließlich_ zum interoperativen Aufspüren krebsbefallener _Lymphknoten_, von denen man weiß, dass sie sich hier ungefähr befinden. Der Operateur sieht nach dem Eröffnen des Leibes einige Lymphknoten vor sich und weiß dank vorangegangener PSMA-PET/CT, dass einer davon krebsbefallen sein muss, aber welcher? Der Knoten ist noch nicht so groß, dass es ihm anzusehen wäre, aber er hat als Einziger Gallium-68 angereichert und strahlt darum schwach vor sich hin (Gammastrahlen). Mit dem im Videoclip sichtbaren Gerät spürt der Operateur den bösen Buben auf und lässt die unverdächtigen Nachbarn da, wo sie sind. Es ist ohne diese Technik schon vorgekommen, dass ein Patient nach Nijmegen zu Prof. Barentsz fuhr, der Dank Sinerem feststellte, dass in _dieser_ Lokation ein befallener Lymphknoten saß. Der Patient fuhr mit den MRT-Aufnahmen zu seinem heimischen Operateur, der einen ihm verdächtig erscheinenden Lymphknoten entfernte, der Patient fuhr wieder nach Nijmegen  und Prof. Barentsz sah den befallenen Lymphknoten immer noch an der alten Stelle, es war der falsche entfernt worden. Mit der PSMA-radioguided surgery wäre das nicht passiert.

Ralf

----------


## Samy

Danke Ralf für die Aufklärung. 

Du sprichst vom Sehen:



> Der Operateur *sieht* nach dem Eröffnen des Leibes einige Lymphknoten vor sich und weiß dank vorangegangener PSMA-PET/CT, dass einer davon krebsbefallen sein muss, aber welcher?


Aber ich glaube Du meintest Hören. Ich war der Meinung, dass diese Operationsmethode dazu dient, die befallenen Bereiche *akustisch* zu identifizieren und von den nicht befallenen zu unterscheiden und auf dieser Weise die falsch-positiven Lympfknoten nicht unnötig zu entfernen (zumal die falsch-positiven Zellen primär nicht auf Unvermögen des PSMA Pet/CT-Geräts, sondern auf falscher Interpretation der Radiologen beruhen dürfte).

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Auch wenn hier nicht der geeignete Platz ist, um über Probleme zu diskutieren, die nicht im Rahmen der von Andi ausgezeichneten Berichten stehen, darf ich auf eine andere _"frohe Botschaft"_ hinzuweisen und Dich bitten, sie und meine vorherige Ausführung an die Stelle des Forums zu platzieren, die Du für richtig erachtest (Ich hätte es zuvor mit Dir per Mail geklärt, wenn ich nicht auf dem Weg zum Flughafen wäre).

In der Zeitschrift _"Diagnose-Net"_ auf Seite 35 ist folgendes Nachzulesen: 
_"Im Vergleich zu den klassischen Gastrointestinalen Karzinomen haben die meisten neuroendokrinen Tumoren eine gute Prognose und einen vergleichsweise langsamer Verlauf ..."_

Ich kann es nicht beurteilen, ob diese Bewertung auch auf die neuroendokrinen PCa-Tumoren zutrifft. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, haben die Urologen FE und fs in diesem Forum von einigen ihren NET-Patienten mit überraschend günstigem PSA-Verlauf berichtet. Auch diese _"frohe Botschaft"_ halte ich für nötig, da in diesem Forum Hiobs-Botschaften über neuroendokrine PCa-Tumoren zirkulieren. Ich darf daher an Fazit meines umstrittenen Meinungsstreits erinnern, der einst vielen Schicksalsgenossen auf die Nerven gingen: 

Neuroendokrine Tumoren machen nicht 10 Prozent der PCa-Tumoren aus, sondern sind (im Gegensatz zu kleinzelligen Lungen- und Schilddrüsen-Karzinomen) sehr selten, sie liegen im einstelligen Promille-Bereich. 

Die Behauptung, neuroendokrine PCa-Tumoren seien Hormon- und Strahlungsresistent, ist wissenschaftlich nicht belegt.

CGA kann auch  (wie in meinem Fall) infolge der Niereninsuffizienz erhöht sein, so dass der erhöhte CGA-Wert (der je nach Tageszeit großen Schwankungen unterliegt) nicht ausschließlich als Tumormarker zum Beleg für NET herangezogen werden kann. 

Alles Gute 
Samy

----------


## Hvielemi

> Du sprichst vom Sehen:
> 
> Aber ich glaube Du meintest Hören. Ich war der Meinung, dass diese Operationsmethode dazu dient, die befallenen Bereiche *akustisch* zu identifizieren und von den nicht befallenen zu unterscheiden und auf dieser Weise die falsch-positiven Lympfknoten nicht unnötig zu entfernen (zumal diese primär nicht auf Unvermögen des PSMA Pet/CT-Geräts, sondern auf falscher Interpretation der Radiologen beruhen).


Also erst sieht der Chirurg den Lümfknoten im OP-Feld, das er aufgrund des PET/CT-Bildes eröffnet hat.
Jetzt fehlt ihm aber ein Navigationsgerät, das ihm centimetergenau in drei Ebenen per Laser oder so stets den Körper vermessen würde,sodass er keine Möglichkeit hat die Lage seines Skalpells im Körper mit den Bildern zu vergleichen.
Also hilft es ausserordentlich, wenn man mit einer Sonde den befallenen Knoten vom gesunden Gewebe unterscheiden kann. Ja, das Ding *piepst*, dass man nicht zugleich auf einen Bildschirm und ins OP-Feld gucken muss.

Eine sehr elegante Lösung, weil die Sonde auf das gleiche Radioaktive Signal das PSMA-Tracers anspricht, wie zuvor der PET-Scanner. Piepst es also, ist man dort, aber schauen tut der Chirurg trotzdem. Klar?


Konrad



Und was Du sonst noch vermeldet hast, kannst Du ja später mal, wenn Du WIFi und Ruhe hast auf deiner Reise, nochmal überdenken, fertigformulieren und an geeigneter Stelle im hierfür passenden Forum.

----------


## Samy

*Nachtrag vor dem Abflug in den Iran:*

Der zitierte Auszug ist aus der Zeitschrift "Diagnose-Net", Heft 24-2015, Seite 35 entnommen, Er stammt aus einem Vortrag, der vom Prof. Martigonie anläßlich der 12. Überregionaler Neuroendokriner Tumortag, 9.-11.10.2015 in München gehalten hat. 


Wenn diese Bewertung auch auf die neuroendokrinen PCa-Tumoren zutrifft, dann ist man in Vergleich zu anderen im Vorteil, zu den wenigen zu zählen, die von diesem in PCa seltenen Tumorart befallen ist.


*@ Konrad*
Vielen Dank Konrad für Deine Hinweise, die wie andere Deine Beiträge zu meiner Aufklärung beitragen. Meine Bemerkung belegt, dass ich ein schlechtes Gewissen habe, meine sogenannte _"frohe Botschaften"_, die nur am Rande im Rahmen der von Andi ausgezeichneten Berichten fallen, zwischen seinen Berichten zu platzieren.


Ich werde Deinem Rat nach der Rückkehr befolgen. Bis dahin alles Gute 
Samy

----------


## LowRoad

*E. David Crawford is the distinguished Professor of Surgery, Urology, and Radiation Oncology, and head of the Section of Urologic Oncology at the University of Colorado Anschutz Medical Campus.*

*Frage:*
Wie haben sich die Kombinationen und Sequenzen entwickelt, die wir zur Behandlung von fortgeschrittenem Prostatakrebs verwenden?

*Dr. Crawford:*
Zunächst definierten wir fortgeschrittene Erkrankung als Patienten, die sich bei der primärer Diagnose mit Metastasen präsentieren - die Behandlungsstrategie konzentrierte sich dabei auf eine Hormon-[Entzugs]-Therapie. In den 1940er Jahren gab es anfänglich eine Menge Begeisterung wenn bei Männern mit metastasiertem Prostatakrebs eine dramatische Verbesserung eintrat, nachdem wir ihnen Östrogene gaben oder eine bilaterale Orchiektomie durchführten. Für eine Weile meinten wir Ärzte, dass einige dieser Patienten so zu heilen wären. Aber es stellte sich bald heraus, dass bei den meisten Männern die Hormontherapie irgendwann versagte.

In den 1970er und 80er Jahren folgte die Ära der Chemotherapie. Die Southwest Oncology Group - in der ich 27 Jahre eine Mitgliedschaft innehatte und dem Urogenital-Ausschusses vorstand  entwickelte Studie um Studie um bei nachlassender Wirksamkeit der primären Hormontherapie bei Männern weitere Therapieoptionen zu entwickeln. Wir haben jedes Medikament der onkologischen Humanmedizin geprüft, aber keines war wirklich herausragend.

Dann, vor ein wenig mehr als einem Jahrzehnt, zeigte mein guter Freund Dr. Daniel Petrylak und andere, dass Taxotere [Docetaxel] eine gewisse Wirkung bei der Krankheit hat, wenn auch nur geringe Wirkung. Studien wie TAX-327 und Petrylaks SWOG 9916 zeigten eine Verbesserung der Überlebenszeit. Danach folgte ein Zeitraum wo versucht wurde die Welt in Taxotere zu tauchen: Taxotere und dieses oder jenes Medikament; Taxotere plus Vitamine; Taxotere plus einem Impfstoff; Taxotere und Immuntherapie, etc. Leider zeigte keines dieser Ansätze eine überzeugende Wirksamkeit zusammen mit Taxotere.

Wir haben im Wesentlichen ein neues Krankheitsstadium entstehen lassen, das wir Kastrationsresistenz post-Chemotherapie nannten: Männer, die schon eine Chemotherapie hatten und diese nicht mehr wirkte. Für diese Patienten hatten wir dann nichts mehr anzubieten.

Daraufhin wurden viele Medikamente für das Stadium nach Taxotere entwickelt. Ein paar von ihnen erreichten eine FDA-Zulassung wie Xtandi, Zytiga, ein Taxanabkömmling: Jevtana und das Radiopharmakon Xofigo. Die Vorteile waren meistens recht bescheiden, aber sie waren besser als gar keine Verbesserung der Überlebensrate.

Dies führte dazu, dass viele sagten: _"Nun, wenn es nach der Chemo funktioniert, versuchen wir es früher im Krankheitsverlauf einzusetzen. Lassen Sie uns einen Schritt nach vorne gehen"_. Dann wurden viele Prä-Chemo-Studien mit Medikamenten wie Zytiga und Xtandi durchgeführt. Und das wird natürlich auch weitergehen. _"Wenn es bei kastrationsresistentem metastasiertem PCA Prä-Chemo funktioniert, vielleicht könnte man es noch früher einsetzen?"_ All diese Überlegungen mündeten in aktuell noch laufenden Studien, die zu reifen beginnen, wie die IMAGEN und die STRIVE Studie, die in früheren Krankheitsstadien nach wirksamen Therapien suchen.

Heute haben wir zumindest fünf neue Medikamente. Alle mit unterschiedlichen Wirkungsweisen und es gibt einige Diskussionen darüber, wie sie zu nutzen wären. Welche verwenden wir zuerst? Die am wenigsten giftigen? Oder die am meisten giftigen? Kann ein Medikament Resistenz gegen ein anderes Medikament verursachen?

Aber, in jedem Tumor den wir heilen können, wie Lymphomas oder bestimmte Leukämien, setzen wir aggressive Medikamente in Kombination ein. Wir kombinieren sie, setzen sie nicht nacheinander ein! Das ist sicher auch das, was wir bei Prostatakrebs tun müssen.

Dabei gibt es aber Bedenken wegen der Toxizität und wie diese zu behandeln wäre, aber ich sage: nutzen Sie Ihre besten Sachen sofort. Wir tun dies ja nicht für den Rest des Lebens der Patienten, sondern vielleicht sechs Monate oder so.


*Frage:* 
Diese Toxizitäten könnten gehandhabt werden, wenn die Kombinationstherapie nur für eine kurze Zeitdauer durchgeführt würde?

*Dr. Crawford:*
Genau!.


*Frage:*
Was für Kombinationen und Therapiesequenzen setzen sie ein?

*Dr. Crawford:*
Ich beginne mit einer effektiven Hormontherapie- welche das Testosteron runter bringt, und es dort hält. Ein LHRH-Antagonist wie Firmagon oder ein LHRH-Agonisten wie Eligard. Am häufigsten verwende ich Medikamente, die die stärkste Testosteron-Unterdrückung haben. Wir wissen, dass, wenn bei den Patienten die Hormontherapie nicht mehr wirkt, etwa ein Drittel gut auf Second-Line-Hormontherapien ansprechen, vor allem, weil ihr Testosteronspiegel zu Beginn nicht ausreichend gesenkt wurde.

Ich ergänze auch mit einem Anti-Androgen wie Casodex, weil dieser Mix einen sechsmonatigen Überlebensvorteil hat. Und dann, natürlich, ist da noch die Chemotherapie.

Wir haben auch Medikamente welche die Progression von Knochenmetastasen und Skelett-bezogene Ereignisse verzögern kann, ich denke, das steht außer Frage.

Ich ergänze auch mit Zytiga und Xtandi. Es besteht auch nur ein geringfügig höheres Nebenwirkungsrisiko, wenn man Zytiga und Xtandi zusammen mit einer Chemotherapie einsetzt.

Was können wir darüber hinaus noch tun? Wie lange sollten wir die Medikamente einsetzen? In klinischen Studien verbesserte Xofigo die Überlebensraten und die Skelett-bezogene Ereignisse. Das ist auch etwas voran man früh denken könnte. Und dann gibt es noch Provenge, eine Immuntherapie.


*Frage:*
Was ist mit finanziellen Erwägungen? Sind nicht alle diese Mittel sehr teuer?

*Dr. Crawford:*
Wenn wir diese Medikamente zusammen für einen kurzen Zeitraum, von vielleicht sechs Monaten oder so einsetzen, und damit die Progression stoppen können, ist das etwas ganz anders als das Sequenzieren der Medikamente über einen sehr langen Zeitraum mit wenig Verbesserungen in den Ergebnissen.

Im Laufe der Zeit, werden die Kosten auch sinken
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Dies als kleine Ergänzung zu den Magdeburger Themen. Im nächsten, und letztem Teil, werde ich kurz über das Referat von Prof. Gerd Gigerenzer sprechen. Er befasst sich mit der Auslegung von Statistiken allgemein und Medizinstatistiken im Besonderen.

[to be continued]

----------


## Georg_

Vielen Dank für das interessante Interview!




> Am häufigsten verwende ich Medikamente, die die stärkste Testosteron-Unterdrückung haben. Wir wissen, dass, wenn bei den Patienten die Hormontherapie nicht mehr wirkt, etwa ein Drittel gut auf Second-Line-Hormontherapien ansprechen, vor allem, weil ihr Testosteronspiegel zu Beginn nicht ausreichend gesenkt wurde.


Dies verstehe ich nicht. Warum verschreibt er Medikamente, die die stärkste Testosteron-Unterdrückung haben, wenn die Patienten die am besten auf Second-Line-Hormontherapien ansprechen diejenigen sind, bei denen der Testosteronspiegel zu Beginn nicht ausreichend gesenkt wurde? Oder muss es heißen "zu Beginn ausreichend gesenkt" und das "nicht" ist zuviel ?

----------


## eca_ch

@Georg_
Vielleicht weil wenn der Testosteron Spiegel nicht ausreichend gesenkt wurde, der Tumor noch nicht gelernt hat mit "Null" Testosteron umzugehen - sprich noch nicht "komplett" resistent geworden ist?

@all, LowRoad
Was mich an dem beschriebenen Vorgehen aber beunruhigt ist die Moeglichkeit, dass mit der Gabe von Arzneimittelkombinationen der Tumor vielleicht auch gegen alle Komponenten der Kombination innerhalb von kurzer/kuerzerer Zeit resistent werden koennte.

Ich als relativ unbedarfter Laie hatte es mir immer so vorgestellt:
Medikament A wird gegeben bis resistent (nach i.e. 5 Jahren), dann Medikament B. Bei Resistenz gegenueber B (i.e. nach 3 weiteren Jahren) gibt man Kombinationen von A und B ggf. zusammen mit C. Mit diesem Stufenverfahren laesst sich dann eine "relativ" lange Zeit ueberbruecken. 

Gebe ich nun A, B und C in Kombination, ist die gewuenschte Wirkung, dass ich dem Tumor den Garaus mache, die ungewuenschte, dass der Tumor zuschnell gegen alle Arzneimittel resistent wird (i.e in 6 Jahren). Da waere, mit den Worten meines 2-jaerhigen Sohnes: blööööööööd.

Hat Herr Dr. Crawford dazu irgendwelche Aussagen gemacht bzw. gibt es dazu Modelle oder Studien? 

(Hereininterpretiert wuerde ich sagen, dass die Aussage, dass "_etwa ein Drittel gut auf Second-Line-Hormontherapien ansprechen, vor allem, weil ihr Testosteronspiegel zu Beginn nicht ausreichend gesenkt wurde"._ darauf hindeutet, dass die (zu) fruehe Resistenzentwicklung leider ein Problem darstellt.) Aber - ich habe keine Ahnung und entschuldige mich schon mal, fall sich mich inkorrekt oder schwammig ausgedrueckt habe.

Eva

----------


## eca_ch

Und noch ein Addendum (mein Gedaechtnis ist schlecht):

Interessant ist in diesem Zusammenhang auch der folgende Faden: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...5996#post85996

... (nur) unter Maximaler Hormontherapie (Kombinationstherapie) wurden Patienten geheilt....

----------


## LowRoad

> Dies verstehe ich nicht...


* Georg,*
im Originaltext heisst es:




> Dr. Crawford: I start out with an effective hormonal therapysomething that lowers testosterone and keeps it downan LHRH antagonist like Firmagon or an LHRH agonist like Eligard. The ones I use most commonly are the ones that have the most significant testosterone suppression. We know that when patients fail hormone therapy, close to a third will respond to second-line hormonal therapy, mostly because their testosterone levels werent lowered adequately to begin with


Und meine Übersetzung:




> Dr. Crawford: Ich beginne mit einer effektiven Hormontherapie- welche das Testosteron runter bringt, und es dort hält. Ein LHRH-Antagonist wie Firmagon oder ein LHRH-Agonisten wie Eligard. Am häufigsten verwende ich Medikamente, die die stärkste Testosteron-Unterdrückung haben. Wir wissen, dass, wenn bei den Patienten die Hormontherapie nicht mehr wirkt, etwa ein Drittel gut auf Second-Line-Hormontherapien ansprechen, vor allem, weil ihr Testosteronspiegel zu Beginn nicht ausreichend gesenkt wurde


Finde ich jetzt nicht ganz falsch oder interpretationsfähig!? [Der ganze Artikel incl. eines Interviews von Maha Hussain, David Crawford und Daniel James George über das Thema "Combining + Sequencing Therapies" ist bei mir per email verfügbar]

Um sich dieses Statement zu erschließen sollte man vielleicht einmal 10 Jahre zurück blicken. Abiraterone/Enzalutamide waren noch nicht verfügbar. Nach dem Versagen des Testosteronentzugs, so wie er leitliniengerecht durchgeführt wurde, also mit Testosteron ≤0.5ng/ml (50ng/dl), war eine Erweiterung mittels eines Antiandrogens (Flutamide/Bicalutamide) angeraten. Danach kam dann die Chemo

Viele nicht leitliniengebundene Ärzte erkannten schon damals, dass ein Testosteronwert von 0.5ng/ml nicht ausreichend war, und gaben ihren Patienten das Pilzmittel Ketoconazol (Nizoral®). Damit gelang es oft den Progress ein Zeit lang zu stoppen, bei allerdings nicht unerheblichen Nebenwirkungen. In Europa hat Ketokonazol nie eine wirkliche Verbreitung gefunden, auch weil sich die Urologen nicht der Bedeutung des Testosteronwertes unter ADT bewusst waren und teilweise noch sind.

Wie wichtig die effektive Unterdrückung des Testosteronwertes in der primären ADT ist wurde schon von Morote (ich hatte *2011 davon berichtet*) erkannt. Da LHRH-Antagonist wie Firmagon/Degarelix geeignet sind das Testosteron stärker zu unterdrücken, ist damit auch ein *längeres progressionsfreies Überleben assoziiert*. Damit wäre die Intention von Crawfords Worten hoffentlich ersichtlich.

Ich selbst versuche meinen Testosteronwert in der ADT Phase zügig auf etwa 0.1ng/ml zu bekommen, was mir durch Ergänzung mit 0.25mg Dexamethasone/Tag zur ADT3 mit Eligard Depotspritze, Bicamutamide und Dutasteride gut gelingt.

----------


## LowRoad

> Was mich an dem beschriebenen Vorgehen aber beunruhigt ist die Moeglichkeit, dass mit der Gabe von Arzneimittelkombinationen der Tumor vielleicht auch gegen alle Komponenten der Kombination innerhalb von kurzer/kuerzerer Zeit resistent werden koennte.
> 
> Ich als relativ unbedarfter Laie hatte es mir immer so vorgestellt:
> Medikament A wird gegeben bis resistent (nach i.e. 5 Jahren), dann Medikament B. Bei Resistenz gegenueber B (i.e. nach 3 weiteren Jahren) gibt man Kombinationen von A und B ggf. zusammen mit C. Mit diesem Stufenverfahren laesst sich dann eine "relativ" lange Zeit ueberbruecken. 
> 
> Gebe ich nun A, B und C in Kombination, ist die gewuenschte Wirkung, dass ich dem Tumor den Garaus mache, die ungewuenschte, dass der Tumor zuschnell gegen alle Arzneimittel resistent wird (i.e in 6 Jahren). Da waere, mit den Worten meines 2-jaerhigen Sohnes: blööööööööd.



*Liebe Eva,*
setzt man verfügbare Arzneimittel nacheinander (sequenziell) ein, dann hat man immer noch ein "paar Pfeile im Köcher". Das beruhigt so manchen labilen Charakter, ist aber aus medizinischer Sicht völlig unerheblich. _Da ist nur die Frage erlaubt, mit welcher Kombination und/oder Sequenz erziele ich bei akzeptabler Lebensqualität die größte Überlebenszeit bei der mir vorliegenden Situation_.

In Studien haben Kombinationstherapien oft deutlich besser abgeschnitten als wenn man die Mittel nacheinander eingesetzt hat. Erinnern möchte ich an die ADT+Chemo Debatte. Setzt man Chemo erst nach Versagen der ADT ein, erhält man statistisch knapp 3 Monate Überlebenszeitgewinn Setzt man, bei geeigneten Patienten, ADT und Chemo in Kombination ein, ergibt sich ein mehr als 12 monatiger Überlebenszeitgewinn. Wäre es hier klug oder eher blöd gewesen den_ "Chemo-Pfeil im Köcher"_ zu belassen?

Ich selbst bin Anhänger der Theorie durch Kombinationstherapien das Mutationspotential möglichst klein zu halten. Auch wenn ich es nicht immer beweisen kann, deutet doch vieles darauf hin, dass dies meist vorteilhaft ist. Die Nutzen/Risikoabschätzung muss aber jeder selbst treffen. Mein Urologe hier in Wiesbaden schaut auch manchmal etwas verständnislos, lässt mich aber machen.


_"In ewiger Nacht Dahin wo kein Gott mehr Wacht Da wo jede Spur verweht

Ein Spiel um die Welt
Wenn des Schicksals Würfel fällt
Werden Jahre neu gezählt

Am Rande der Welt
Wo jeder Schleier fällt
Stehe ich allein..."_

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Andi,

vielen Dank erstmal für die ausführliche Antwort. Ich denke ich habe die Aussage jetzt verstanden.

Du hast den Satz richtig übersetzt, aber wenn man ihn etwas freier übersetzt wird er für mich verständlicher:

Wir wissen, dass, wenn bei Patienten die Hormontherapie versagt, dies vor allem deswegen der Fall ist weil ihr Testosteronspiegel zu Beginn nicht ausreichend gesenkt wurde. Nur etwa ein Drittel der Patienten spricht nach Versagen einer Hormontherapie gut auf Second-Line-Hormontherapien an.

Die Links waren wieder sehr interessant!

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

Lieber Andi,

ich lese sehr interessiert mit, was du mit großem Input einstellst.
Aber hier gehe ich gar nicht mit dir schwanger. Zumindest ist das sehr, sehr erklärungsbedürftig.




> Ich selbst bin Anhänger der Theorie durch Kombinationstherapien das  Mutationspotential möglichst klein zu halten. Auch wenn ich es nicht  immer beweisen kann, deutet doch vieles darauf hin, dass dies meist  vorteilhaft ist.


Und zwar ganz exakt zu dem Mutationspotential, welches du möglichst klein halten willst. Habe ich das richtig verstanden durch die Kombi ADT+Chemo?

Gruss
Hans-J.

----------


## Georg_

Konrad hatte dass auch schon erwähnt. Durch die Hormontherapie zerstört man die Tumorzellen die auf Testosteronentzug reagieren und übrig bleiben die, die dagegen resistent sind. Es gibt Studien die einen Vorteil zeigen, wenn man ADT+Chemo kombiniert. Die Chemo bekämpft dann auch die Tumorzellen, die nicht auf Testosteronentzug reagieren.

Dies ist natürlich vereinfacht geschildert. 

Ich mache auch lieber um Chemotherapeutika einen Bogen.

Zum Mutationspotiental: wie auch im Vortrag von Dr. Kwon geschildert, ist eine Metastase nicht eine kleine Kopie des Primärtumors, sondern bereits mutiert. Je mehr Metastasen, desto mehr Mutationen. Wenn man sofort energisch versucht die Ausbreitung des Tumors zu reduzieren, reduziert sich auch die Zahl der Mutationen.

Georg

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Georg,

danke für die Mühe.




> Zum Mutationspotiental: wie auch im Vortrag von Dr. Kwon geschildert,  ist eine Metastase nicht eine kleine Kopie des Primärtumors, sondern  bereits mutiert. Je mehr Metastasen, desto mehr Mutationen. Wenn man  sofort energisch versucht die Ausbreitung des Tumors zu reduzieren,  reduziert sich auch die Zahl der Mutationen.


Diese Hypothese soll aber Dr. Kwon dann einmal innerhalb des Geschehens im Zellzykluss erklären.

Wenn ein Tumorzelle sich nicht reparieren lässt, wird sie doch zunächst angehalten, es wird gewartet ob Repaireigenschaften vorhanden oder nicht vorhanden sind. Die Restriktionspoints wachen über eine mögliche Apoptose - sofern sie durchwinken - 

Winken die BEIDEN Restrisktionspunkte NICHT durch, geht es in die Endlosschleife - also in Seneszenz = G0 und bilden damit das Potential für weitere Tumorstammzellen.

Würden sich jedoch zirkulierende TZ gerade im Teilungsprozess befinden und das Chemotherapeutika - just in time - aktiv vorhanden sein, bestünden große Aussichten auf Erfolg. Und nur dann. Alles andere wäre ein frommer Wunsch.

Der Apoptosezyklus wurde jetzt sehr verkürzt dargestellt auf die relevanten Abschnitte. Es gibt eine schöne Grafik dazu.

Gruss
Hans-J.

PS.
Bei ca. 20-30% Ansprecher auf eine Chemo scheinen offenbar immer wieder Wunder möglich in so manchen Darstellungen.

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Ich mache auch lieber um Chemotherapeutika einen Bogen...


*Georg,*
eine Reduktion der Tumorzellanzahl erscheint nicht nur entsprechend der Präsentation von Dr. Kwon sinnvoll, sondern es wird auch in primären Therapiesituationen angeraten, wie beispielsweise in einem Review von Prof. Schlomm (_"Genetische Evolution des tödlichen, metastasierenden Prostatakarzinoms"_  Literatur des Monats Mai 2015 der Martiniklinik):




> Das bedeutet, wenn wir mit der fokalen Therapie die Anzahl der Tumorzellen in einem Tumorfokus um den Faktor 1000 verringert haben, so haben wir auch das Risiko für eine weitere metastatische Entartung um den Faktor 1000 verringert.
> 
> Sie bestärken uns klinisch in unserem täglichen Handeln, bei Tumoren mit einem hohen Metastasierungspotenzial, eine möglichst ausgedehnte Tumorzellreduktion mittels Entfernung des Primärtumors der Lymphknoten und auch lokalen oder *systemischen Therapie* von Metastasen (multimodales Therapiekonzept) durchzuführen


Ich denke, diese Aussage gilt ebenso für Salvage Situationen. Auch sei mir der Hinweis auf eine *Studie von Cho und Kollegen* aus Korea gestattet, die bei Männern mit Knochenmetastasen bei Primärdiagnose eine ausgedehnte Tumorzellreduktion durchgeführt hatten. Die Ergebnisse sind doch vielversprechend

Ich vertraue diesem Konzept der Tumorzellreduktion, die nicht unbedingt nur medikamentös durchgeführt werden muss. Auch ist nicht immer eine Chemotherapie erforderlich. Wenn man aber bestimmte Therapieansätze wie ADT oder Chemo grundsätzliche ablehnt, dann wird man auch kein optimales Ergebnis erzielen können  die *Daten der CHAARTED/STAMPEDE Studien* sind schon sehr eindringlich!

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Andi,

Der Beitrag von Dr. Schlomm ist interessant,  du hattest ihn in diesem Forum ja auch schon vorgestellt. Allerdings denke ich ein Strahlentherapeut könnte sich genauso in seiner Therapie bestärkt sehen wie die Martini-Klinik mit RPE und ausgedehnter Lymphadenektomie. Knochenmetastasen werden von Dr. Schlomm ja nicht erwähnt.

Die These Metastasen metastasieren nicht kann mit dieser Studie als widerlegt angesehen werden. Dass die Statistik des münchner Krebsregisters keine Wirksamkeit nachweisen konnte wirft aber ein schlechtes Licht auf die Lymphadenektomie. Auch die Studien, die eine Lymphadenektomie zur Behandlung eines Rezidivs nach RPE beschreiben, zeigen so weit ich mich erinnere keine dauerhaften Erfolge.

Ich versuche neben der Hormontherapie die Tumorlast mit lokalen Therapien zu senken. Die Prostata ist entfernt und die befallenen Metastasen sollen mit Cyberknife entfernt werden. Je nachdem welcher Nadir dann erreicht wird wollte ich auf eine intermittierende Hormontherapie umstellen. Docetaxel zu nehmen wenn kein Tumor mehr auf dem PSMA PET/CT sichtbar ist erscheint mir im Moment nicht erforderlich. Die Tumorzellen dürften bereits erheblich reduziert sein.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Andi,

ich habe mir nochmal Deine Berichte zu CHAARTED/STAMPEDE durchgelesen. Darin schreibst Du:




> Bei Patienten mit geringerer Metastasierung bei Primärdiagnostik halte ich momentan einen Ansatz bestehend aus einer Kombination von lokaler Therapie, bevorzugt IMRT, und der Beseitigung der größten Metastasen in Kombination mit einer ADT3 als eher geeignet.


Da ich nur vier Lymphknotenmetastasen bis 1 cm Größe habe sortiere ich mich unter geringere Metastasierung ein. Die Prostata ist erfolgreich entfernt, die sichtbaren Metastasen werden jetzt entfernt. Dies während einer ADT. Damit entspricht dies doch weitgehend der Andi-Leitlinie.  :L&auml;cheln: 
Eine aktuelle Studie zeigt, dass ADT3 eher bei Patienten mit geringerem Risiko wirkt.

Kopfschmerzen machen mir die unter dem PSMA PET/CT noch nicht sichtbaren Metastasen, die ja noch in den sichtbaren Bereich hineinwachsen wollen. Davon gibt es vermutlich eine ganze Reihe. Cyberknife kann man wiederholen, aber die Metastasen wachsen schnell: Repeated stereotactic body radiotherapy for oligometastatic prostate cancer recurrence

Außerdem frage ich mich wie lange man nach SBRT weiter Hormontherapie/ADT machen soll. Dies ist offenbar völlig unklar. Ich konnte dazu nichts finden außer der Aussage von Prof. Tombal dies wüsste man nicht.

Du hattest ja bereits über die Bestrahlung von Metastasen mit SBRT berichtet:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...tic-recurrence
Die Gruppe in Gent hat darüber hinaus noch eine Reihe weiterer Publikationen veröffentlicht.

Statt Docetaxel würde ich lieber erstmal von der Hormontherapie/ADT zu Enzalutamid wechseln wenn das Intermittieren nicht klappt und die Krankenkasse dies bezahlen sollte. Dann habe ich mein Testosteron wieder zurück.

Über die geplante Studie zu einer Monotherapie mit Enzalutamid hattest Du auch schon berichtet:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...SAB%29&p=68328

Jetzt sind die Ergebnisse dieser Studie hier veröffentlicht:
http://www.europeanurology.com/artic...low-up-results

Danach wird eine Monotherapie mit Enzalutamid als Alternative zu einer Hormontherapie empfohlen. Allerdings kostet eine zweijährige Behandlung mit Enzalutamid schlappe 90.000 Euro.

Georg

----------


## LowRoad

*Prof. Dr. Gerd Gigerenzer: Chancen und Pitfalls der medizinischen Statistiken*






> Ärzte haben kein effektives Training, um ihren Patienten Risiken angemessen zu kommunizieren, sagte Gigerenzer bei der Preisverleihung, obwohl das Thema immer wichtiger werde. Nicht nur im Medizinstudium, sondern bereits in der Grundschule, müssen wir Kindern beibringen, mit Risiken umzugehen.


*Vorwort:*
Dieses hier aus einem anderen Kontext entnommene Zitat zeigt gut, worauf es Prof. Gigerenzer ankommt. Der Mensch, egal ob Arzt oder Patient soll sich der vorhandenen Risiken bewusst werden, denn es gibt, gerade auch in der Medizin, nie absolut sichere Verfahren. Aus diesem Dilemma heraus entscheiden, nicht nur Ärzte, oft eher konservativ  zurückhaltend, auch wenn ihr Bauchgefühl erkennen lässt, dass damit nicht das Optimum angestrebt wird. Aber auch wir Patienten, immer auf der Suche nach einer klaren Richtlinie, fallen nur allzu gerne auf Pseudowissenschaftlichkeit herein. Kaum jemand würde einem Wahrsager Glauben schenken, es sei denn, er betreib sein Geschäft irgendwie wissenschaftlich, vielleicht mit Unterstützung von Computern!? Dann schnellt die Glaubwürdigkeit sofort in die Höhe. Und wo Bedarf ist, das entsteht Angebot. So haben sich ganze Vorhersagebranchen, auch Consultants genannt, gebildet, die gegen Geld Pseudowissenschaftlichkeit verkaufen. Vom Wetter, über Börsenkurse bis hinein in den medizinischen Bereich. Dagegen versucht Prof. Gigerenzer anzugehen:


*Prof. Gigerenzer*: 
Er beginnt seinen Vortrag mit einem Beispiel aus der Medizin, welches er auch anderswo immer gerne anbringt. Es basiert auf einer Stellungnahme des britischen Komitees für Arzneimittelsicherheit, das der Antibabypille der dritten Generation eine 100% erhöhtes Thromoserisiko bescheinigte. In Folge dieser Information schrillten die Alarmglocken. Viele besorgte Frauen setzten die Pille ab, was zu unerwünschten Schwangerschaften und Abtreibungen führte. Dabei betrug die absolute Risikozunahme bei dem Einsatz der Pille der dritten Generation lediglich 1 von 7000. Statt einer Thrombose bei 7000 Frauen waren es 2 bei 7000 Frauen, die die Pille der dritten Generation nahmen. So betrachtet ist das wohl eher insignifikant, und unter der allgemeinen Datenstreuung zu verstehen. Wären es 200 von 7000 statt 100 von 7000, sehe es deutlich anders aus. Die Bedeutung der relativen zur absoluten Risikozunahme war nicht bekannt, und ist wahrscheinlich auch heute noch nicht in ausreichendem Masse bekannt. Das Beispiel zeigt, dass Risikokompetenz in der Medizin heute so unerlässlich wichtig ist, wie Lesen und Schreiben, um nicht auf reißerische Berichterstattungen hereinzufallen.




_"Traue keiner Statistik, die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast"_ dieses Bonmot wird immer gerne gebracht, wenn man statistische Aussagen generell in Frage stellen will. Das ist natürlich genauso unseriös, wie aus Statistiken eine pseudowissenschaftliche Sicherheit abzuleiten, die es so nicht gibt.


Prof. Gigerenzer brachte dann einige Beispiele, um den Sachverhalt beispielhaft darzustellen, die ich euch hier widergeben möchte. Als erstes bezog er sich auf ein *Interview des bekannten US Politikers Rudy Giuliani* aus dem Jahr 2007:




> I had prostate cancer, five, six years ago. My chances of surviving prostate cancer, and thank God I was cured of it, in the United States: 82 percent. My chances of surviving prostate cancer in England, only 44 percent under socialized medicine.


_"Ich hatte Prostatakrebs, vor fünf, sechs Jahren. Meine Chancen den Prostatakrebs zu überleben, und Gott sei Dank bin ich davon geheilt, in den Vereinigten Staaten: 82 Prozent. Meine Überlebenschancen bei Prostatakrebs in England: nur 44 Prozent unter staatlich kontrollierter Medizin."_

Giuliani, ein Mitglied der eher konservativen republikanischen Partei, war damals in einem Abwehrkampf gegen eine allgemeine Krankenversicherungspflicht, wie sie dann von Obama (*ObamaCare*) eingeführt wurde. Da war so ein Argument der fast doppelt so großen Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit von PCA doch gewichtig!? 

Prof. Gigerenzer führte dann aus, dass sich die Daten, die von Giuliani vorgebracht wurden lediglich auf den 5-jahres Überlebenszahlen basieren. Ein Land, wo recht intensiv eine PSA gestützte Früherkennung betrieben wird, wie in den USA damals, hat natürlich eine viel größere Zahl von eher unbedeutenden Prostatakrebsfällen in der Statistik stehen, die dann auch sehr gute 5-Jahres Überlebenszahlen liefern. Der Grund dafür ist der sogenannte "*Lead Time Bias*" (Vorlaufzeit-Verfälschung).

Abgesehen davon, sind die absoluten Unterschiede zwischen den USA und England in den ersten 5 Jahren nach Diagnose recht gering, da sich die Krankheit, auch in palliativen Situationen, meist recht langsam entwickelt. Weiterhin ist auch hier wieder erkennbar, dass man, wenn man absolute Sterblichkeitsraten unberücksichtigt lässt, man sehr eigenwillige pseudowissenschaftliche statistische Aussagen erzeugen kann.

Wir Patienten verstehen das leider nicht immer, aber auch Ärzte sind da nicht durchgehend im Bilde. So hat das Institut von Prof. Gigerenzer einmal Ärzte über den subjektiv empfundenen Wert der Krebs-Früherkennung befragt. Gibt man ihnen zuvor Information über die Mortalitätsraten, dann sind nur 5% der Ärzte von dem Wert der Früherkennung überzeugt. Werden sie zuvor mit relativen Überlebensraten konfrontiert, dann steigt die Zustimmung zur Früherkennung auf 79%. Das zeigt, dass auch Profis durch gezielte Informationen gelenkt werden können.

Lediglich 2 von 65 Ärzten kennt die Bedeutung der Vorlaufzeit-Verzerrung (Lead Time Bias):




Aber auch wir Patienten sind leicht manipulierbar! Prof. Gigerenzer zeigt eine Werbung des MD-Anderson Cancer-Centers, wo 5-Jahres Überlebensraten (beim MD-Anderson) gegen die allgemeinen Mortalitätsraten beim PCA verglichen werden. Das sieht natürlich auf den ersten Blick überzeugend aus:




Wird man ständig mit solchen Fehlinformationen konfrontiert, überschätzt man leicht den Nutzen der Krebs-Früherkennung. Prof. Gigerenzer stellte dann eine weitere Studie vor, die den Nutzen der Krebs-Früherkennung länderspezifisch aufschlüsselt: Die meisten Europäer überschätzen den Nutzen der Krebs Früherkennung um den Faktor 10, 100 oder mehr. Noch am realistischstem wird das in Russland gesehen. Meiner Meinung nach könnte das auch davon beeinflusst sein, dass es dort praktisch keine Krebs Früherkennung gibt  und man sich die Nachteile nicht eingestehen will (*Confirmation Bias*).

----------


## LowRoad

*Problem erkannt, Problem gebannt* 
oder "wie könnte man das nun ändern"? Prof. Gigerenzers Vorschlag dazu sind sogenannte "*Faktenboxen*". Hier wird versucht Meta Analysen verständlich zu erklären, ohne dass man zuvor Statistik studiert haben muss:




Zuletzt geht Prof. Gigerenzer noch auf die Eierstockkrebs Früherkennung  ein. Ich will das hier nicht weiter ausbreiten. Wer sich die Faktenboxen  dazu ansehen will, wird sie unter dem oben genannten Link finden.


*Eigene Anmerkungen:*
Nun ist das Thema PSA gestützte Früherkennung bei uns Betroffenen  natürlich etwa vorbelastet, denkt sich doch so manch ein Patient: hätte  ich doch nur früher. Ob ihn das dann tatsächlich gerettet hätte, ist  aber nicht beweisbar. Der generelle Nutzen der PCA Früherkennung ist  gering, das ist wohl zwischenzeitlich allen Beteiligten klar, aber auch  nicht NULL! *In der ERSPC Studie* konnte folgendes Ergebnis ermittelt werden:




> Dagegen lag die Zahl der Sterbefälle an Prostatakrebs in der  Screening-Gruppe deutlich niedriger als in der Kontrollgruppe (299  gegenüber 462). Daraus errechnete sich, dass das Screening das  Sterberisiko an Prostatakrebs um 1,07 Tote pro 1000 Männer senkt  (absolute Risikoreduktion), das heißt um 21% (relative Risikoreduktion;  sogar um 29% nach Korrektur z.B. um Männer, die sich nicht an die  Studienvorschriften in ihrer Gruppe gehalten hatten). Um einen  Todesfall


Man muss also *936* Männer einem PSA Screening zuführen und *33* Tumore behandeln damit *einen*  Mann gerettet wird. Dabei muss man aber berücksichtigen, dass die quasi  32 unnötig behandelten Männer möglicherweise durch die Behandlung  Schaden nehmen, oder auch vor palliativer Komplikationen geschützt  werden  eine individuelle Risikoabwägung!


*MSKCC Risiko basiertes Prostatakrebsscreening:*
Aktuell tut sich wieder etwas im Bereich PSA gestützte Früherkennung,  nachdem im Jahre 2012 die U.S. Preventive Services Task Force (USPSTF)  das generelle PSA gestützte Screening beendet hatte. Wie nicht anders  zu erwarten stieg danach das Verhältnis der weiter fortgeschrittenen  Krankheitsstadien bei Primärdiagnose an, so dass aktuell Medicare ein  PSA Screening wieder als erstattungsfähig zulässt.

Das Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center (MSKCC), eines der führenden  Krebszentren der USA, hat nun einen aktuellen Ratgeber zum PCA Screening  verfasst, auch wenn die Evidenz für ein solches Handeln immer noch  nicht ausreichend ist. Nach entsprechender Aufklärung könnte die *Früherkennung folgendermaßen durchgeführt werden*:

    Beginnend im Alter von 45, ein PSA Test ohne Tastbefund
    Wenn der PSA Wert =3ng/ml ? Biopsie
    Wenn der PSA Wert zwischen 1ng/ml und 3ng/ml ist ? Wiedervorstellung in 2-4 Jahren
    Wenn der PSA Wert =1ng/ml ist ? Wiedervorstellung in 6-10 Jahren
    Der PSA Test sollte im Alter von 60 beendet werden, wenn der PSA Wert =1ng/ml ist
    Im Alter von 70-75 bei allen anderen Männern

Vor einer Biopsie sollte der PSA Wert bestätigt werden, sowie das  Ergebnis des Tastbefundes (DRE) berücksichtigt werden, ebenso wie der  Ausschluss von benignen Erkrankungen.

Ergänzende Tests, wie die Berücksichtigung des freien-PSA Anteils, dem  Prostate Health Index, dem 4KScore oder einem PCA3 Test können in  ausgewählten Situationen vorteilhaft sein.,



Prof. Gigerenzer hat in seiner Präsentation den Finger in die Wunde  "Ärztefortbildung" gelegt, die noch zu oft Pharma gesteuert erscheint.  Deshalb abschließend ein Lob an das Team um Prof. Schostak für dieses  Symposium mit unabhängigen Referenten.

Wer sich über Prof. Gigerenzer weiter informieren will, dem sei dieses  Video angeraten, der den Vortrag von Magdeburg in etwa entspricht  (hätte ich mir den Bericht ja eigentlich auch schenken können  grummel!)

*Prof. Gerd Gigerenzer über ärztliche Risikokompetenz - on risk literacy*




*"Bessere Ärzte, bessere Patienten, bessere Medizin"*

Damit endet die Berichterstattung aus Magdeburg. Ich hoffe, es war nicht  zu anstrengend und hat euch ein paar neue Einsichten vermittelt.

[*NOT* to be continued]

----------


## lumberjack

> ...und hat euch ein paar neue Einsichten vermittelt.


Auf jeden Fall!

Danke

Jack

----------


## MD Weiss

Vielen Dank für die hervoragende Berichterstattung.

Den Vortrag von Prof. Gigerenzer habe ich persönlich schon verinnerlichen dürfen, wirklich sehr interessant!

Im Bezug auf die Früherkennung kann man mit den Erkenntnissen des MSKCC nur froh sein endlich einen Kompromiss zu finden. In abgewandelter Form ist diese ja bereits als B Empfehlung in den Leitlinien manifestiert. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dies wird zukünftig als Level A Empfehlung den Urologen als vernüftige Entscheidungshilfe an die Hand gegeben. Damit dürften dann endlich auch die Forderungen nach einem generellen Screening vom Tisch sein.

Ich selbst empfehle die risikoadaptierte Früherkennung und habe bis dato sehr gute Erfahrungen damit.

MfG

MD Weiss

Anmerkung: Hierzu läuft ja derzeit auch die PROBASE Studie https://www.probase.de/

----------


## RalfDm

So, LowRoad hat den letzten Teil seines Berichtes abgeliefert, Georg_ hat ihn seiner Sammlung der vorangehenden Teile hinzugefügt und ich habe das nunmehr komplette Werk in den "KISP-Texten" als PDF-Datei zugänglich gemacht, nämlich hier:
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...urg%202016.pdf, 
 so dass es der Nachwelt erhalten bleibt und Interessierte immer wieder nachschlagen können.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Ralf,

eine bemerkenswerte Entscheidung, Andis fürwahr beachtliche Demonstration von gebündeltem Wissen, der Nachwelt gewissermaßen als Nachschlagewerk zur Verfügung zu stellen. Der gerade verstorbene Jürg hatte ja ähnliche Visionen von einer Zusammenstellung der damaligen Beiträge zum ersten Magdeburger Symposium.

Gruß Harald

----------


## M Schostak

> Damit endet die Berichterstattung aus Magdeburg. Ich hoffe, es war nicht  zu anstrengend und hat euch ein paar neue Einsichten vermittelt.
> [*NOT* to be continued]


Ich bin LowRoad extrem dankbar für diesen objektiven und superausführlichen Bericht. Es wäre großartig, wenn wir nächstes Jahr wieder in diesen Genuß kommen. Ich frage zu gegebener Zeit noch mal offiziell an.

Die nächsten "Kontroversen in der Urologie" sind in Magdeburg für den 13. und 14. Januar 2017 geplant. Das Programm ist fertig und die Redner mit heutiger Post angefragt. Viele haben bereits mündlich zugesagt.
Für das Forum dürften folgende Kapitel am Sonnabend interessant sein (Vorläufige Liste - Redner noch nicht alle bestätigt):

*Freitag 13. Januar 2017* 
15.55  16.20 *Himmel auf Erden und Hölle im Kopf  Was Sexualität für uns bedeutet.*
Dr. Christoph J. Ahlers, Berlin

*Sonnabend 14. Januar 201*7 
Sitzung 1 *Das Prostatakarzinom*
Vorsitz: Markus Graefen, Hamburg | Daniel Baumunk, Magdeburg

9.00  9.30 *Die fokale Therapie  der heilige Gral in der Therapie des PCA?*
Vortrag Pro      Martin Schostak, MagdeburgVortrag Contra  Markus Graefen, HamburgSchiedsrichter-Vortrag & Fazit Jens-Uwe Stolzenburg, Leipzig

9.30  10.40 Welche fokalen Techniken setzen sich durch?
Nanoknife  die irreversible Elektroporation Michael K. Stehling, OffenbachTOOKAD Alexander Roosen, BochumHIFU - Focal One Daniel Baumunk, MagdeburgFokale Brachytherapie Stefan Machtens, Bergisch GladbachCyberknife Alexander Muacevic, MünchenZusammenfassung  Fazit  Diskussion Roman Ganzer, Leipzig

10.40  10.55 
*Der etwas andere Vortrag:*
"Was für Angelina gut ist, ist auch gut für Brad!  Prophylaktische Prostatektomie bei Hochrisikopatienten,  Alexander Haese, Hamburg

11.35  12.25 *Nuklearmedizin  der Phönix?* 
Vorsitz: Uwe Haberkorn, Heidelberg | Frank Fischbach, Magdeburg

Die All-in-one-Bildgebung der Zukunft  das PSMA-PET-CT Tobias Maurer, MünchenDas Nano-Ferrum-MRT und die Möglichkeiten der Sentinel-Lymphknoten-Chirurgie 2017 Alexander Winter, OldenburgPSMA-Lutetium  effektiver als die Chemotherapie? Holger Amthauer, BerlinZusammenfassung  Fazit  Diskussion Uwe Haberkorn, Heidelberg

Außerdem wird es ein Satellitensymposium einer Firma, welche einen bekannten AR-Rezeptorblocker produziert, geben.

Wie immer werden wir versuchen, alte Fehler nicht zu wiederholen und dafür lieber neue zu machen....

herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## Georg_

Das sind ja wieder hochinteressante Themen! Und Schostak vs. Graefen  man kann gespannt sein!

 Ich wollte anregen die Vorträge aufzuzeichnen und ins Internet zu stellen. Die Martini-Klinik hat dies hier so gemacht:
Presentations of The Hamburg Prostate Cancer Summit 2015

 Dies würde LowRoad deutlich entlasten.  :L&auml;cheln: 

 Georg

----------


## M Schostak

Tja, die Jungs schwimmen im Geld - allein diese Aktion hat sicher so viel gekostet wie das ganze Symposium bei mir (und das ist auch nicht billig)....
herzliche Grüße
M. Schostak

----------

